# Zelda: Breath of the Wild Discussion [USE SPOILER TAGS!]



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Enlighten me, since I'm not getting a Switch. Also when are they removing that background, I hope it's soon. How's Breath of The Wild?

It's been getting perfect scores, some random chap's finished the game. But from what I've heard, the soundtrack is limited, as are the menu options. So how is it? I'm interested, I cried when it was announced, I cried again when it was announced there was voice acting, I cried when I saw the first hour of the game. I was basically a mess for this game. It's the only Zelda gam I'm unable to play near the launch, unfortunately. _But_, I may buy it on the Wii U, if you can sell it to me well enough lol.

So please enlighten me, what are the pros and cons? Is the game as amazing as it looks? Is it worth the expenses? 

- - - - - -

*EDIT NOTE FROM JUSTIN:*

I have merged the two ongoing Breath of the Wild threads together. While the original thread was for no spoilers, it looks as if everyone is doing a good job remembering to use spoiler tags so we can just have one thread. *So please make sure to use spoiler tags in here if you think something you're posting that might not want to be seen by all.* Additionally, please try to label your spoiler tags with some short description of what it's about so folks don't have to blindly click without knowing what they might be spoiling.

As an example, if you were posting about something at Hyrule Castle, it would be much more useful to make a tag like this:



Spoiler: Hyrule Castle Spoiler



There is a bad man here.



Rather than an ambiguous one like this:



Spoiler: Spoiler



There is a bad man here.



If you don't know how to make spoilers, here's how:

[spoiler=SPOILER TITLE HERE]SPOILER CONTENTS HERE[/spoiler]


----------



## Trundle (Mar 4, 2017)

It's actually like... reaaaally good. I haven't even played that far yet but the atmosphere of the game is insane. The controls and mechanics are awesome. It's challenging from the get go.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Mar 4, 2017)

ugh same  i dont feel like buying the switch so i might just get it for the wii u.  a local store near me has them still!


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 4, 2017)

I got to play it yesterday with my boyfriend, since he got the Switch yesterday. We both ended up really loving the game, and we're not even Zelda fans. LOL 
It's breathtakingly beautiful, more so than the WiiU version. Incredible graphics, and the map is SO huge! There's so much to explore and find! The story is really interesting, and the voice acting is great. Although, I really didn't feel like Zelda's voice fit her that well, but that might just me I guess. But yeah, it's definitely worth getting!


----------



## Byngo (Mar 4, 2017)

it's. a.maz.ing. I was worried about the Wii U version being inferior but it looks almost as good the switch version and the fps isn't game breaking though admittedly it does slow down sometimes. 

never thought I'd say this but the nearly 5 year wait was worth it :,)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm just getting the Wii U version for now until I get a Switch!


----------



## Tao (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm more interested in how the dungeons/temples/'puzzle elements' hold up more than anything, especially since I'm not really hearing anything about them. The temples are pretty much the bit I like about Zelda games, so it raises an eyebrow when I've heard pretty much nothing about them. 

When it comes to the open world sandbox part, I've seen more than enough of that in the past few years for it to interest me...



I get the feeling from pre-release interviews and stuff that the temples/dungeons are comparable to the difference in puzzle elements with 'original Tomb Raider vs Tomb Raider reboot', yano, where the puzzle elements became quick to solve, simple to do and essentially forced to take a back seat to "shootin' doods"...The fact all I'm hearing about is the open world and not the dungeons doesn't make me hopeful.


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2017)

Tao said:


> I'm more interested in how the dungeons/temples/'puzzle elements' hold up more than anything, especially since I'm not really hearing anything about them. The temples are pretty much the bit I like about Zelda games, so it raises an eyebrow when I've heard pretty much nothing about them.
> 
> When it comes to the open world sandbox part, I've seen more than enough of that in the past few years for it to interest me...
> 
> ...



The reason you're not hearing much about the dungeons is probably because they're kind of a spoiler in themselves in regard to the details. Won't get into it further in here of course through.

The shrines are definitely what you're describing. I like them a lot though.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2017)

I just preordered mine at Walmart. I get to pick it up in Wednesday and let me tell you, it's very hard to stay away from content about it and be patient.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 4, 2017)

Justin said:


> The reason you're not hearing much about the dungeons is probably because they're kind of a spoiler in themselves in regard to the details. Won't get into it further in here of course through.
> 
> The shrines are definitely what you're describing. I like them a lot though.



I think they are fun and cute at times - definitely not the same challenge as a temple in OoT for example though. I do miss it a little bit but I'll excuse it for all the other AMAZING CONTENT!


----------



## Envy (Mar 4, 2017)

This game *is* exactly as amazing as it looks. Which is saying a lot.

The OST is very minimalistic and atmospheric. I'd say like Skyward Sword, but there's actually a lot of silence in this game. This is saddening, Zelda used to be such a big game series for music. However, I suppose they figured a Hyrule Field theme for the MASSIVE expanses of this game would be too much.


----------



## Zireael (Mar 5, 2017)

It's wonderful. I feel like I've barely scratched the surface and yet I've explored for hours, nearly 20 at this point. This has totally eaten up my weekend so far and it's marvelous.

The best way I can describe it is this: the only limit to this game is your creativity. There are multiple ways to solve puzzles, approach battles and even traverse the land. You literally do whatever you want, mess around with the physics until you do something stupidly hilarious that either results in your death or miraculously working as intended. Battles can be challenging if you run in head first, so it requires some degree of strategy and stealth.

The shrines are honestly great. Unique puzzles that last maybe about 5-10 minutes depending on how quickly you figure it out, but there's SO MANY of them that they will keep you entertained often. NPCs are great, dialogue is funny but can be quite mature at times, so it's a good mix. The enemy AI can be pretty smart that it's surprising sometimes.

My only gripe with the game is that it drops frames significantly in some areas, as low as 20fps according to a video I saw but for some reason it feels lower than that at its worst. I'm playing on Wii U, and some forest areas lag pretty badly due to the sheer amount of shadows between the trees and grass, and the first village is pretty bad too. It bothered me so much yesterday that I considered just getting a Switch ASAP but after doing some research, I've realised that both the Switch (docked) and Wii U versions have the same framerate issues, albeit in different areas which is interesting. Some areas that lag on the Switch don't on the Wii U and vice versa. Nintendo already released a patch with optimisations along with the DLC features yesterday, but it hasn't really made a difference, at least from what I've experienced so far. Here's hoping they can figure out some sort of fix and patch it, though I think it is unlikely. Considering the scale of this game and how rarely you see a loading screen (literally when you load a save or a shrine, that's it), there's bound to be some slowdowns here and there. Then again I'm particularly picky about these things, it doesn't seem to be a huge issue for most.

It's not stopping me from enjoying it though, I'm having so much fun with this game, it's insane. What sets it apart from other open world titles currently is how open-_ended_ it is in every aspect. There is no linearity when it comes to, well... everything. No hand-holding, no reminders of where to go/what to do, no obnoxious objectives or cutscenes, just you being thrown into the deep end to experiment and play with everything. It's been well worth the wait.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 5, 2017)

Byngo said:


> it's. a.maz.ing. I was worried about the Wii U version being inferior but it looks almost as good the switch version and the fps isn't game breaking though admittedly it does slow down sometimes.
> 
> never thought I'd say this but the nearly 5 year wait was worth it :,)



I can't believe it's been 5 years x.x I'm nearly an adult and I've been wasting away my childhood waiting for this blessed game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait so no annoying companion? T_T


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 5, 2017)

Just spent all day playing BOTW for the first 7-8 hours and it's freaking amazing! I spent the first like 2 hours of the game just exploring instead of doing the main quest. The little details in this game make it so realistic and super charming this is definitely the most visually pleasing Zelda games for sure.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 5, 2017)

It's HARD! I've lost count on how many times I've died already. Lovin' it though.


----------



## Peter (Mar 5, 2017)

I love it so far, it's such a rewarding game. I love how doing more difficult stuff rewards you with better stuff; killing tougher enemies, for example, gives you items that create better food and elixirs and so on - really makes it all seem worth it. Sounds like an obvious point to make, but so many games I've played seem to have difficult enemies just for the sake of having them. 

I can't believe how big the map is. I've been exploring for hours now and I've only saw a fraction of the world, and all the locations are so varied. The shrines are well designed and challenging, too. I'll definitely have to get used to my weapons breaking all the time though!


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2017)

Peter said:


> I'll definitely have to get used to my weapons breaking all the time though!



I thought for sure my biggest problem with the game would be weapon durability but I'm actually quite enjoying it.

It means I'm actually forced to use different weapons, rather than finding a really good one and then using it forever ignoring everything else. And preferably use it to find more good weapons for when it breaks..

My other suspected problem is inventory space/slots, which so far is actually annoying the hell out of me, but I know it's possible to upgrade so I'll have to see how much...


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 5, 2017)

The game is so beautiful & I'm having so much fun.  I spent hours just roaming around. If you have any amiibos they'll be useful in the game, especially if you have any LoZ ones, but I loaded up on so much food with my AC amiibos


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> The game is so beautiful & I'm having so much fun.  I spent hours just roaming around. If you have any amiibos they'll be useful in the game, especially if you have any LoZ ones, but I loaded up on so much food with my AC amiibos



I have my (nearly entire) line-up of 15 AC amiibos sitting under the TV... those are coming in handy for cooking.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 5, 2017)

Justin said:


> I have my (nearly entire) line-up of 15 AC amiibos sitting under the TV... those are coming in handy for cooking.



I have all the HHD amiibos too, so I spent like an hour gathering lol


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> I have all the HHD amiibos too, so I spent like an hour gathering lol



Do you mean the cards?!

Do those actually work? Holy ****.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 5, 2017)

Justin said:


> Do you mean the cards?!
> 
> Do those actually work? Holy ****.



haha yeah those work!


----------



## Peter (Mar 5, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> The game is so beautiful & I'm having so much fun.  I spent hours just roaming around. If you have any amiibos they'll be useful in the game, especially if you have any LoZ ones, but I loaded up on so much food with my AC amiibos





Justin said:


> I have my (nearly entire) line-up of 15 AC amiibos sitting under the TV... those are coming in handy for cooking.



Didn't know non-Zelda series amiibo worked! Finally my Animal Crossing ones are useful for something


----------



## Elvera (Mar 5, 2017)

I absolutely love this Zelda game, the open world is absolutely _breath_taking and I keep getting distracted from doing quests to go and see other things, and then proceed to completely forget what I was going to do in the first place. 
_...I don't actually mind though._

The temples are quite easy though (except there was one I had trouble with), but it's nice to that there is a little challenge outside of some as well (ugh flowers XD). 

Honestly though I'm still at the start of the story line (at least I'm pretty sure), and I'm really enjoying taking my time with the main quest and doing the side quests and finding the 'hidden' things.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 5, 2017)

Elvera said:


> I absolutely love this Zelda game, the open world is absolutely _breath_taking and I keep getting distracted from doing quests to go and see other things, and then proceed to completely forget what I was going to do in the first place.
> _...I don't actually mind though._
> 
> The temples are quite easy though (except there was one I had trouble with), but it's nice to that there is a little challenge outside of some as well (ugh flowers XD).
> ...



I've played for 2 days now, and I'm still a complete Noob, as I got sidetracked and started filling up my pockets with all the foods XD


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 6, 2017)

I only tried it for a bit so far, but it is fun to be able to wander around and explore the map. It is really easy to die though. Right when I started, I walked off a cliff because I was playing with the camera and didn't realize I was near the edge. lol I don't like that Link gets tired from running/ climbing stuff though. It was annoying in Skyward Sword and it is still annoying in this game. I am also sad that the box lied and you can't use a wii remote and nunchuck. I never really liked using the gamepad.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2017)

Invisible again said:


> I got to play it yesterday with my boyfriend, since he got the Switch yesterday. We both ended up really loving the game, and we're not even Zelda fans. LOL
> It's breathtakingly beautiful, more so than the WiiU version. Incredible graphics, and the map is SO huge! There's so much to explore and find! The story is really interesting, and the voice acting is great. Although, I really didn't feel like Zelda's voice fit her that well, but that might just me I guess. But yeah, it's definitely worth getting!



I've never played a Zelda game because I've always been really really broke growing up, so this is good to hear, the graphics look great and it looks fun, I've just never had the chance to play one before! If I end up getting persuaded into getting one after E3 I'll totally get BOTW.


----------



## Cress (Mar 6, 2017)

Since basically everyone has covered all of the good stuff for this amazing game, I'll say a few concerns I have with it. Well, just 1 concern really. *The Wii U version of the game is extremely unstable.* I don't really care about framerate that much, it is super stuttery in this game, but it could get annoying really quickly if you aren't used to it (playing Hyrule Warriors for 800+ hours helps you condition to it ). But my main problems are that the game has *frozen* and even *completely crashed* a few times on me, and it's only been out a few days! The freezing happened in the middle of battling something, and what made it better was that the sound was fine, so I could tell that the enemies were still moving and attacking me, but when you can't see what's happening and don't know if you're even moving or not... ?\_(ツ)_/? The game crashed when I opened a treasure chest. Something that simple. And this happened twice. Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....
Someone tell me that the Switch version isn't this unstable, please

But yeah if you get the (hopefully better) Switch version or are lucky enough to not run into these issues, it is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Elvera (Mar 7, 2017)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Since basically everyone has covered all of the good stuff for this amazing game, I'll say a few concerns I have with it. Well, just 1 concern really. *The Wii U version of the game is extremely unstable.* I don't really care about framerate that much, it is super stuttery in this game, but it could get annoying really quickly if you aren't used to it (playing Hyrule Warriors for 800+ hours helps you condition to it ). But my main problems are that the game has *frozen* and even *completely crashed* a few times on me, and it's only been out a few days! The freezing happened in the middle of battling something, and what made it better was that the sound was fine, so I could tell that the enemies were still moving and attacking me, but when you can't see what's happening and don't know if you're even moving or not... ?\_(ツ)_/? The game crashed when I opened a treasure chest. Something that simple. And this happened twice. Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....
> Someone tell me that the Switch version isn't this unstable, please
> 
> But yeah if you get the (hopefully better) Switch version or are lucky enough to not run into these issues, it is absolutely fantastic.



I play it on the switch and it hasn't frozen or stuttered once. 

I'm seriously trying not to look up anything at all on this game until I completely finish the main story line, but there are things I'm so tempted to look up.


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 9, 2017)

Justin said:


> Do you mean the cards?!
> 
> Do those actually work? Holy ****.



Confirmed! Every single amiibo out there! All 450+ ACNL cards and every figure there is gives _something_. The Zelda-specific amiibo also gives a trunk.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've never played a Zelda game because I've always been really really broke growing up, so this is good to hear, the graphics look great and it looks fun, I've just never had the chance to play one before! If I end up getting persuaded into getting one after E3 I'll totally get BOTW.



Having been an avid Zelda fan since day 1 ...(ahem...30+ years ago), I, personally, feel like Zelda's voice is spot-on. She is older and more mature than her appearance.


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2017)

I actually dislike Zelda's voice, sounds nothing like I imagined it to. I get they made her English for that pure/posh/royal vibe, but they tried too hard to get it like that and it just doesn't work at all. Not to mention, her "relatives" in the game have a US accent, whilst she has an English accent - how is that possible?


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 9, 2017)

Jake said:


> I actually dislike Zelda's voice, sounds nothing like I imagined it to. I get they made her English for that pure/posh/royal vibe, but they tried too hard to get it like that and it just doesn't work at all. Not to mention, her "relatives" in the game have a US accent, whilst she has an English accent - how is that possible?



Really? I hadn't noticed that they did not have the same accent! Thanks, Jake...Now that will be _ALL_ I notice!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 9, 2017)

I recently found a Cucco and attacked it. It was so worth it. lol I love how this game pretty much encourages running off on pointless side quests and ignoring plot. I love playing games that way.

Random question: Do you need more stamina to catch horses? Or do I just keep getting thrown off the same horse until it likes me? I was trying to get a blue one because for some reason it was blue, but it keeps jumping like crazy and Link's stamina disappears before the horse even starts moving. I only managed to catch one so far, but it was a super spotted one that pretty much just stood there. lol



Spoiler: BotW Spoiler!



So, I was climbing Twin Peaks, because they are huge and looked cool, and a giant boulder stood up and started chasing me. I tried to get away by climbing to the side, but it was raining and poor Link kept slipping. The giant rock thing was throwing boulders at me and knocked me off the cliff causing me to Game Over...again. What is that thing? Is it some kind of crazy boss?! It scared me so much! lol


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 9, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> I recently found a Cucco and attacked it. It was so worth it. lol I love how this game pretty much encourages running off on pointless side quests and ignoring plot. I love playing games that way.
> 
> Random question: Do you need more stamina to catch horses? Or do I just keep getting thrown off the same horse until it likes me? I was trying to get a blue one because for some reason it was blue, but it keeps jumping like crazy and Link's stamina disappears before the horse even starts moving. I only managed to catch one so far, but it was a super spotted one that pretty much just stood there. lol



Try sneaking up on the horse from behind, then jump fast. You need your stamina to stay on! I found it is way easier to get a horse if you knock off and kill a goblin dude. The horse he was on seems to appreciate that you "saved" him. LOL


BUT...I have been trying for a blue one too!


----------



## namiieco (Mar 9, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> I recently found a Cucco and attacked it. It was so worth it. lol I love how this game pretty much encourages running off on pointless side quests and ignoring plot. I love playing games that way.
> 
> Random question: Do you need more stamina to catch horses? Or do I just keep getting thrown off the same horse until it likes me? I was trying to get a blue one because for some reason it was blue, but it keeps jumping like crazy and Link's stamina disappears before the horse even starts moving. I only managed to catch one so far, but it was a super spotted one that pretty much just stood there. lol
> 
> ...



Yes you need more stamina to tame horses that do not have a gentle temperement, or you can use food or elixirs to boost your stamina while on horseback. Yeah those rock things are pretty scary. So far I've only come across one but I'm still not too sure how to defeat them, perhaps bombs?



Spoiler:  tip on how to kill a guardian



Also! A easy way to kill the guardians is to parry (ZL+A) as soon as the lazer gets to your sheild and it pretty much kills them in one go. It does take a while to get the hang of it. This is only for the ones that don't have legs idk if you can do it for the ones that have legs I'm too scared to approach them D:


----------



## namiieco (Mar 9, 2017)

I think it's really good. You're not forced to do the quests at all, you have the whole world to explore


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 9, 2017)

Nanako said:


> Yes you need more stamina to tame horses that do not have a gentle temperement, or you can use food or elixirs to boost your stamina while on horseback. Yeah those rock things are pretty scary. So far I've only come across one but I'm still not too sure how to defeat them, perhaps bombs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Spoiler: Guardian Death!



Also, once you speak to Robbie in Akkala (Purrah's side quest), he will give you Ancient Arrows. They are one-shot kills, 100% of the time (if you shoot them in the eye). Don't be too close, the explosion is REAL expansive. He gives you 3 for completing his task, but once you unlock his location, you can buy them and many other awesome "ancient" items. However, they are REAL pricey and require parts from dead guardians, so save them all!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 9, 2017)

I kinda hope the infinite stamina glitches don't get patched. However, the horse soft-lock one should.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Mar 10, 2017)

I am so in love with the game lol
The open world is honestly beautiful and so expansive, there is so much attention to detail, and the world is one that I feel so compelled to explore. I've found myself getting so distracted from the main quest because I just want to go off on my own little adventure, climbing everything seeking out the best views (the view from Mount Hylia is seriously breathtaking), and hunting out secrets. I've spent over 15 hours on the Great Plateau alone, and I still feel that I haven't seen everything yet. I've only just scratched the surface of the game and I already feel so immersed in the world and its story. It's such a phenomenal game and I really recommend anyone pick it up if they haven't already


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Jake said:


> I actually dislike Zelda's voice, sounds nothing like I imagined it to. I get they made her English for that pure/posh/royal vibe, but they tried too hard to get it like that and it just doesn't work at all. Not to mention, her "relatives" in the game have a US accent, whilst she has an English accent - how is that possible?



It's a bit of a rubbish attention to detail but, in the trailers at least, I thought she was adorable  I guess the problem with bringing voice acting into a video game series for the first time is that the characters may not always sound or say things that the player thinks they sound like/say, so it can disattach players from that character. I think that's why they didn't add voice acting to Link (although I seriously would've loved that).


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 10, 2017)

Spoiler: BoW Spoilers



Oh pretty cool. I haven't killed a guardian yet. I heard they do six hearts of damage and so far I only have four. I may try the shield thing though. Link needs more danger in his life. lol

I also want to avoid the main quests and go find Hetsu again. I totally should have picked another shield slot and I have several more of those seed things.

I have a question about the story. You find Impa 100 years later and she is old. How is Zelda still around Link's age (judging from the amiibo) after fighting for 100 years? It is also weird that Link is somehow not dead.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 10, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: BoW Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



link is atleast 17 years old i think i doubt we'll find zelda like a shrivelled mushroom like impa


----------



## Cress (Mar 10, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: BoW Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pretty cool. I haven't killed a guardian yet. I heard they do six hearts of damage and so far I only have four. I may try the shield thing though. Link needs more danger in his life. lol





Spoiler: Boop



Guardians do WAY more than 6 hearts of damage. I tested a piece of guardian resistance gear and took 10 and a half hearts of damage. So you'll probably be taking at least 12 hrearts of damage without any resistance 
Of course that was against a stalker (the ones that walk around), and the stationary ones do less damage iirc. But whenever I see a guardian of any kind I just immediately run away so I don't get hit by them often.


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 10, 2017)

After playing this game for over 10 hours easy now, I'm just super blown away by how amazing this game is! :O I have played games like Skyrim and Oblivion, but they never were able to keep me engaged and interested the way this game has especially when it comes to exploring the map! This game represents Hyrule so well, it truly draws you in (reminds me of the scale of immersion both Xenoblade Chronicles games brought to the table) and there's always something that occurs that makes me smile or laugh (like blowing up a monster camp to bits and watching stuff just fly everywhere or getting kicked by a horse when you fail sneaking up on them).  If you have a Wii U or Switch system and don't have this game yet, get it (some people say this game is overrated, but I beg to differ)! What do y'all think is the coolest part about BOTW (without giving away any spoilers)?

To those with the Link Amiibo (Smash Bros. Version) that have scanned it in BOTW, I have a quick question:


Spoiler



I scanned my amiibo for the first time while I was still on the Great Plateau and never received Epona (which makes sense in hindsight since you could get it her off the Great Plateau anyways), but once I got off the Great Plateau, I still didn't get her.  Anyone else have this problem? Help would be greatly appreciated since it would be cool to have her, but it's ok if I am screwed since I managed to catch a really good wild horse (level 4 in all categories except 1).


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 10, 2017)

^ I think you need the BotW Horseback Link to do that.


----------



## Cress (Mar 10, 2017)

MasterM64 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I scanned my amiibo for the first time while I was still on the Great Plateau and never received Epona (which makes sense in hindsight since you could get it her off the Great Plateau anyways), but once I got off the Great Plateau, I still didn't get her.  Anyone else have this problem? Help would be greatly appreciated since it would be cool to have her, but it's ok if I am screwed since I managed to catch a really good wild horse (level 4 in all categories except 1).





Spoiler: Possible answer



I'm kinda confused by what you're asking, so I'll answer both ways I read it.
*Did you scan the amiibo and not receive Epona*?
Event items are randomized. Example: the Toon Link amiibos (30th anniversary and Smash versions) give the Hero of Winds armor set. But only 1 piece at a time, and it is randomized, to the point where you may not get any pieces. So you aren't guaranteed Epona the first time you scan it. You can save and reset your game constantly until you get Epona if you want.
*Did you get a notification saying that you got Epona, but you can't find her?*
I haven't gotten Epona, but I'd take a guess and say check a stable to see if the game registered Epona there already.


And speaking of horses, I'm fine with my basic one I found. Nothing special about it but the blue on it looks really pretty and I trust it more than the few other special ones I've gotten. Also it just doesn't die even if there's 3 guardians chasing me so that's kinda funny imo


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 10, 2017)

MasterM64 said:


> After playing this game for over 10 hours easy now, I'm just super blown away by how amazing this game is! :O I have played games like Skyrim and Oblivion, but they never were able to keep me engaged and interested the way this game has especially when it comes to exploring the map! This game represents Hyrule so well, it truly draws you in (reminds me of the scale of immersion both Xenoblade Chronicles games brought to the table) and there's always something that occurs that makes me smile or laugh (like blowing up a monster camp to bits and watching stuff just fly everywhere or getting kicked by a horse when you fail sneaking up on them).  If you have a Wii U or Switch system and don't have this game yet, get it (some people say this game is overrated, but I beg to differ)! What do y'all think is the coolest part about BOTW (without giving away any spoilers)?
> 
> To those with the Link Amiibo (Smash Bros. Version) that have scanned it in BOTW, I have a quick question:
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  



I've been reading about it and there are different sources saying different things. Some say you must be at the Plains of Epona to summon her, some say its random and others believe you get her on first scan but in order to register her, you must be in an area where you can horseback ride.

If the latter is true, then it could mean that you may have missed your chance to get Epona. I've read that getting Epona is a one-time chance and if she you do not register her, you lose her forever unless you restart or something. If you register her and she dies, then you can go to the Horse Great Fairy Fountain to resurect Epona.

Lots of different sources are saying different things, so we can't make any assumptions. Scanning in the Great Plateau where you have no access to Stable's isn't and doesn't seem like a wise place to start. Sorry if this isn't much help!



On that note...

You should see if you can get this thread stickied!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 10, 2017)

Haven't played it yet. If memory serves me, it's the final game to be released for the Wii U, so I'm really happy I'll be able to get it without buying the Switch.

Seen a certain new character online. Instant love. Can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## himeki (Mar 10, 2017)

all of my friends want to marry sidon and i just

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Haven't played it yet. If memory serves me, it's the final game to be released for the Wii U, so I'm really happy I'll be able to get it without buying the Switch.
> 
> Seen a certain new character online. Instant love. Can't wait to give it a go.


please god tell me it's not sidon


----------



## himeki (Mar 10, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: BoW Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Impa is Sheikah, and they live for hundreds of years (case in point - Purah seemed not to care about not seing Robbie for 100 years, as if it wasnt that much of a long time for them, and Purah stated that when she started the anti age thing she felt like "a sheikah woman in her 50's, 70 years younger" implying she was AT LEAST 130 just after the great calamity. in addition, in certain areas NPCs will make comments saying that they used to play with Link etc, despite it being over 100 years - so 100 years might not be that long in the Zelda universe.

from what i see, the 100 year thing was utterly ****in pointless? considering there were loads of ppl just like "oh hey man sup not seen you in a while how you doing" it makes the whole 100 years thing a bit too short


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2017)

*Programming note:* I have merged the two ongoing Breath of the Wild threads together. While the original thread was for no spoilers, it looks as if everyone is doing a good job remembering to use spoiler tags so we can just have one thread. *So please make sure to use spoiler tags in here if you think something you're posting that might not want to be seen by all.* Additionally, please try to label your spoiler tags with some short description of what it's about so folks don't have to blindly click without knowing what they might be spoiling.

As an example, if you were posting about something at Hyrule Castle, it would be much more useful to make a tag like this:



Spoiler: Hyrule Castle Spoiler



There is a bad man here.



Rather than an ambiguous one like this:



Spoiler: Spoiler



There is a bad man here.



If you don't know how to make spoilers, here's how:

[spoiler=SPOILER TITLE HERE]SPOILER CONTENTS HERE[/spoiler]


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 11, 2017)

MasterM64 said:


> After playing this game for over 10 hours easy now, I'm just super blown away by how amazing this game is! :O I have played games like Skyrim and Oblivion, but they never were able to keep me engaged and interested the way this game has especially when it comes to exploring the map! This game represents Hyrule so well, it truly draws you in (reminds me of the scale of immersion both Xenoblade Chronicles games brought to the table) and there's always something that occurs that makes me smile or laugh (like blowing up a monster camp to bits and watching stuff just fly everywhere or getting kicked by a horse when you fail sneaking up on them).  If you have a Wii U or Switch system and don't have this game yet, get it (some people say this game is overrated, but I beg to differ)! What do y'all think is the coolest part about BOTW (without giving away any spoilers)?
> 
> To those with the Link Amiibo (Smash Bros. Version) that have scanned it in BOTW, I have a quick question:
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Epona



You don't need the rider amiibo to get Epona. I got Epona using the Link from the Smash game. I heard you can get an amiibo gift once a day. I wasn't near a stable when I tried it yesterday. I'll check it later today and see what happens.



Also, thanks guys for the guardian tips. Link managed to survive a surprise attack because of it.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 11, 2017)

Does anyone know how to kill those really annoying Wizzdrobes?
Ik you have to hit them with arrows with the opposite element they are but I was wondering if there was an easier way because my aim is terrible haha


----------



## himeki (Mar 11, 2017)

namiieco said:


> Does anyone know how to kill those really annoying Wizzdrobes?
> Ik you have to hit them with arrows with the opposite element they are but I was wondering if there was an easier way because my aim is terrible haha



bomb arrows are your friend
literally
everything
b o m b   a r r o w s


----------



## Cress (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh yeah, yesterday I got hit by a guardian with no armor on just to see how much damage you'd take.
It does 14 and a half hearts of damage. I expected a bit more honestly.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2017)

Does anyone know if there are any upcoming sales for the game on Argos? Wanna grab it as soon as possible, but I don't have a lot of money and I'm a bit of a cheapskate when it comes to spending.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 11, 2017)

Ilovethisgameilovethisgameilovethisgameilovethisgame have I mentioned I love this game?

I could go on and on for a long time about how much I love it. I just managed to catch a blue horse! She's beautiful and I named her skye, after my wolf bby girl.<3


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 11, 2017)

I would like to thank everyone that answered my question about the Link amiibo, after doing some research, it appears to be that:


Spoiler



That getting Epona is completely random and it is actually possible to get her multiple times (which is extremely nice if you accidentally kill her)! 



After thinking about it, I would like to share a nice tip that I don't think has been shared here yet. If you run out of fire arrows or bomb arrows and still want to blow up a monster camp and kill most of the monsters in a single blast, it's possible to light a regular arrow on fire like a torch and it produces that same effect!


----------



## Cress (Mar 11, 2017)

So I decided to reset for the Amiibo exclusive items, and OH MY, IF YOU HAVE THE SMASH BROS ZELDA AMIIBO, YOU *NEED* HER ITEM.


Spoiler: This thing is ridiculous



She gives you the Twilight Bow, it has 30 power. That's decent so far, right? Well, it uses *light arrows.* And these light arrows are generated from the weapon itself, so it doesn't use any of your arrows, and you can use it if you're out of arrows. This thing also has crazy high durability, you can fire off maybe 100 arrows before it breaks (and by then you can just reset for the bow again). But it still uses arrows, so you can pick up any that you've fired, and since it doesn't use any of yours, this is basically a way to generate free arrows to use with your other bows.

Plus the light arrows are so sparkly that you can fire them up into the sky to make your own starry sky. 10/10


Now to try and get 30th Anniversary Toon Zelda's special item since it sounds pretty decent as well.


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 11, 2017)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So I decided to reset for the Amiibo exclusive items, and OH MY, IF YOU HAVE THE SMASH BROS ZELDA AMIIBO, YOU *NEED* HER ITEM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This thing is ridiculous
> ...



That's a awesome bonus to get from her amiibo for sure!  I'm so glad that I bought the Zelda amiibo back in the day!


----------



## Cress (Mar 11, 2017)

MasterM64 said:


> That's a awesome bonus to get from her amiibo for sure!  I'm so glad that I bought the Zelda amiibo back in the day!



Yeah, I was surprised since most of the amiibo stuff (like, all of the armor. ALL of it.) is lackluster.
And since I'm talking about amiibos so much, here's a nice list of what each amiibo gives you! It's what I've been using at least.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 12, 2017)

I've just beat the game and I'm still obsessed with it and want to get more playtime out of it.

I know there are challenges in Skyrim, like not being allowed to use fast travel or not being allowed to use in-game vendors. Does anybody know whether there are any (what are essentially nuzlockes) challenges for breath of the wild?


----------



## himeki (Mar 12, 2017)

Jarrad said:


> I've just beat the game and I'm still obsessed with it and want to get more playtime out of it.
> 
> I know there are challenges in Skyrim, like not being allowed to use fast travel or not being allowed to use in-game vendors. Does anybody know whether there are any (what are essentially nuzlockes) challenges for breath of the wild?



DLC has a hard mode I believe? And also there are shrine "trials" to do if you find them.


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 12, 2017)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yeah, I was surprised since most of the amiibo stuff (like, all of the armor. ALL of it.) is lackluster.
> And since I'm talking about amiibos so much, here's a nice list of what each amiibo gives you! It's what I've been using at least.



That is a really nice comprehensive list there! I got all 5 Smash Zelda-related amiibos and I am so glad I have them after reading this list! 

For those of you who have progressed to the first objective of the story after leaving the intro area, I stumbled upon a really cool hidden location yesterday while exploring if you are in need of getting a lot of rupees:



Spoiler



Near the stable you pass heading to Kakariko Village, if you follow the river that goes by the right of it (this is in perspective of going through the Twin Peaks from Hyrule Field), go to the very end of it and climb to the top of the waterfall found at its origin to discover a bomb wall with a hidden cave full of gemstone-filled chests (There also is another wall inside of it that you can use a bomb on that will unveil a hidden chest with a very special item in it as well)!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 12, 2017)

Can anyone give this lousy huntsman some tips to bring down wild boars? I manage to get one shot before they bolt and I'm in desperate need of meat.


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2017)

MasterM64 said:


> That is a really nice comprehensive list there! I got all 5 Smash Zelda-related amiibos and I am so glad I have them after reading this list!
> 
> For those of you who have progressed to the first objective of the story after leaving the intro area, I stumbled upon a really cool hidden location yesterday while exploring if you are in need of getting a lot of rupees:
> 
> ...



That's actually the reward for a side-quest / a side-quest leads to that, if you didn't know.  (you didn't mention any quest so I'm guessing not?)



Ehingen Guy said:


> Can anyone give this lousy huntsman some tips to bring down wild boars? I manage to get one shot before they bolt and I'm in desperate need of meat.



This is kinda obvious so if you already know this I apologize, but are you trying to hit their head/eye? It's usually an instant kill with one shot if you get an eye/headshot. It makes a little ting sound.


----------



## himeki (Mar 12, 2017)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Can anyone give this lousy huntsman some tips to bring down wild boars? I manage to get one shot before they bolt and I'm in desperate need of meat.



bomb arrows


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 12, 2017)

[I'd delete this post if the TBT staff would let me]

...

[However, my response to the below post was deleted - salty]


----------



## Elvera (Mar 12, 2017)

Okay this is not really a spoiler for the game, but more of a question because I really don't want to look it up just in case I get spoiled on anything else. Even though it will probably take me a month to finish the game with the way a keep getting distracted but:


Spoiler: Question about taming



I noticed that I was able to jump on a bear, like you can on horses and I'm wondering if I can actually tame a bear and have one to call upon? 
Because having a bear would be really cool, but it would seem odd. But then why would you be able to jump on the bear and not on other wild animals.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 13, 2017)

Has anyone tried going to Hyrule castle when the game suggests not to? I had to see it. Then I had to fast travel away because I couldn't get out of the area without dying. lol



Spoiler: Sheikah slate upgrade



I just got a camera option as an upgrade. And there is an option to take selfies. Is it bad if the first thing I want to try is to take a selfie with a walking guardian?


----------



## Elvera (Mar 13, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Has anyone tried going to Hyrule castle when the game suggests not to? I had to see it. Then I had to fast travel away because I couldn't get out of the area without dying. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Going to the castle early



Is that with all the guardians around. Because if so I had to abandon my horse and teleport away from there...Spirit is still there and I have no intention of going back anytime soon.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 13, 2017)

himeki said:


> DLC has a hard mode I believe? And also there are shrine "trials" to do if you find them.



not out yet unfortunately 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TykiButterfree said:


> Has anyone tried going to Hyrule castle when the game suggests not to? I had to see it. Then I had to fast travel away because I couldn't get out of the area without dying. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Hyrule Castle goodies



You can actually go as soon as the first cutscene ends (there's a way of glitching out of the "starting" area). I would actually recommend going there earlier on in the game to obtain the Hyrule shield (it's unbreakable and has 90 def) as well as a lot of ridiculously good weapons, because there are literally like 50 60+ att weapons laying around in hyrule castle (it has an interior which you can explore).


----------



## himeki (Mar 13, 2017)

Spoiler: Rito Divine Beast Spoiler + Hyrule Castle Spoiler



use revalis gale to bypass the guardians, run and find shelter if needed, avoid the enemies, wait for it to recharge, keep scaling the castle, get to the top, get a korok and then drop down and bam you'll be at Ganon that's what I did


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 13, 2017)

himeki said:


> Spoiler: Rito Divine Beast Spoiler + Hyrule Castle Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> use revalis gale to bypass the guardians, run and find shelter if needed, avoid the enemies, wait for it to recharge, keep scaling the castle, get to the top, get a korok and then drop down and bam you'll be at Ganon that's what I did





Spoiler: Hycrule castle + boss spoilers 



I went to the castle before I had finished the Rito quest so I didn't have Revali's gale T_T I had to sneakily climb my way up (without killing a guardian sentry) until I found an entrance to the interior. I then disguised myself using the Monster masks so that I wasn't destroyed by the ridiculously powerful 1-hit KO monsters that lurk inside. You should also use the Zora tunic, since there are a few pretty tall waterfalls. How did you find the Ganon fight? I was pretty overwhelmed with his Calamity Spider form and underwhelmed with his beast form. The final boss was literally so easy...


----------



## Bcat (Mar 13, 2017)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Can anyone give this lousy huntsman some tips to bring down wild boars? I manage to get one shot before they bolt and I'm in desperate need of meat.



I had a really hard time with hunting too before I got the hang of it. 

First of all if you're not sneaking up on them you should do that. Like, sneak up till right before they're about to bolt. (that was my problem I always got too close) You can use stealth elixers to get extra close. 
Second, like Justin said, aim for the head. It's an instant kill if you hit them in the head, you don't have to chase them around.

Also, just a tip: I find you can use bird drumsticks in place of normal meat for recipes a lot. and birds drop 2 drumsticks and  can be killed instantly with a shot through the body, so I find them easier to kill. 
I hope that helped


----------



## himeki (Mar 13, 2017)

Jarrad said:


> Spoiler: Hycrule castle + boss spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the castle before I had finished the Rito quest so I didn't have Revali's gale T_T I had to sneakily climb my way up (without killing a guardian sentry) until I found an entrance to the interior. I then disguised myself using the Monster masks so that I wasn't destroyed by the ridiculously powerful 1-hit KO monsters that lurk inside. You should also use the Zora tunic, since there are a few pretty tall waterfalls. How did you find the Ganon fight? I was pretty overwhelmed with his Calamity Spider form and underwhelmed with his beast form. The final boss was literally so easy...





Spoiler:  Calamity Ganon Spoiler



LOL I realised I ran out of bomb arrows so I just went back to the town that sells a ton LOL
Vah Medoh is super easy though - took me about an hour for dungeon + battle including boarding?


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 13, 2017)

Justin said:


> That's actually the reward for a side-quest / a side-quest leads to that, if you didn't know.  (you didn't mention any quest so I'm guessing not?)



I find it funny that you mention this Justin because I discovered that it was a side quest before I read your post! lol

I finally bought me a Wii U Pro Controller yesterday (I joined the Wii U party just a few months ago so that is why I am just now getting one years after its release) and it definitely makes a world of a difference in this game (sadly you can't play this game with just the pro controller because of certain puzzles that require the gamepad  )! To anyone that has the Wii U version and no pro controller, I would definitely recommend getting your hands on one.  How many of you play BOTW with the pro controller?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2017)

Jake said:


> I actually dislike Zelda's voice, sounds nothing like I imagined it to. I get they made her English for that pure/posh/royal vibe, but they tried too hard to get it like that and it just doesn't work at all. Not to mention, her "relatives" in the game have a US accent, whilst she has an English accent - how is that possible?



I have to be honest I wasn't a fan of her voice at first because I also had imagined her to sounding a bit different but after playing for awhile and watching the cut-scenes and hearing her actually talk I've gotten used to her voice and I think it fits her perfectly, I couldn't imagine anything better for her.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 14, 2017)

My brother found an easy was to get free arrows. Just find a Bokoblin sentry on a tower and get its attention. You can pick up arrows it shoots at you for a little while. If any stick in your shield, just put the shield away and you get that arrow too. 



Spoiler: Hyrule Castle fun



There are so many guardians lurking in Hyrule castle area. I died a bunch of times trying to reach the tower that gives you the area map. I also had some fun with the camera. This is Link getting too close to guardians and wasting fairies. lol


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 14, 2017)

Spoiler: Bolson



omg Bolson is so hilarious (one liners for days), I don't want to do the full upgrade on my house so I can have him there to do the dance anytime



- - - Post Merge - - -

If anyone is trying to gather wood bundles, I got them quickly by going to the woods, bombing a tree & striking the fallen tree with an axe or sword, you could just use an axe but they break quickly, so bombing them first saves your weapons


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> Spoiler: Bolson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can bomb the fallen tree too to save even more! No weapon needed.

Bolson sticks around after... although I can't remember off the top of my head if he still does his thing then.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 14, 2017)

Justin said:


> You can bomb the fallen tree too to save even more! No weapon needed.
> 
> Bolson sticks around after... although I can't remember off the top of my head if he still does his thing then.



oh cool, i didn't even think to bomb it when it falls down, good to know!


----------



## Mino (Mar 14, 2017)

This game is so incredibly vast.

I've been taking my time to explore nearly everything... I spent probably close to three hours combing over the far northwest corner. It has no relevance to the plot and it's pretty desolate, yet even there there's interesting things to discover and do. The shrine quest up there that you get turned onto by the little girl in the Rito village was such a cool "Aha!" moment for me once I figured it out. I had already spent a long while trying to locate that shrine with the Sheikah Sensor before that point and had given up.

I also loved the shrine quest on the island that forces you back to being a naked guy with an empty inventory. The game is at its best when it forces you to be resourceful, which seems to inevitably fall by the wayside as you progress and become more powerful. I guess that's why people do restricted playthroughs.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 14, 2017)

MasterM64 said:


> I find it funny that you mention this Justin because I discovered that it was a side quest before I read your post! lol
> 
> I finally bought me a Wii U Pro Controller yesterday (I joined the Wii U party just a few months ago so that is why I am just now getting one years after its release) and it definitely makes a world of a difference in this game (sadly you can't play this game with just the pro controller because of certain puzzles that require the gamepad  )! To anyone that has the Wii U version and no pro controller, I would definitely recommend getting your hands on one.  How many of you play BOTW with the pro controller?


I play practically all of my Wii U games that support the Pro Controller with one. I am a bit disappointed that there are some shrines that require you to use the Wii U GamePad though.



p e p p e r said:


> Spoiler: Bolson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just went back to the Great Plateau and chopped down the trees in the forest next to the Shrine of Resurrection for all my wood so I didn't risk dying to some crazy high-level monster. The trees in BotW grow back so stupidly fast that they helped with Hudson's quest later as well!


----------



## Cress (Mar 15, 2017)

Mino said:


> I've been taking my time to explore nearly everything... I spent probably close to three hours combing over the far northwest corner. It has no relevance to the plot and it's pretty desolate, yet even there there's interesting things to discover and do. The shrine quest up there that you get turned onto by the little girl in the Rito village was such a cool "Aha!" moment for me once I figured it out. I had already spent a long while trying to locate that shrine with the Sheikah Sensor before that point and had given up.



Oh I actually just found this shrine. I did it the opposite way though, I tried finding it the way the quest tells you to but gave up and forgot about it. That was a few days ago, and today I just felt like exploring more of Hebra and noticed my sensor going crazy in that 1 spot and found it pretty easily after that. 


Spoiler: Found another shrine quest today



So this is one Kass gives you but the song is a really easy riddle. Basically you have to stand on this 1 platform naked while there's a blood moon to summon the shrine. I just thought this sounded hilarious, like some creepy ritual to Ganon or something.

Now give me my video of Link kneeling on a holy platform naked while bowing repeatedly chanting "HAIL GANON HAIL GANON HAIL GANON", all with a blood moon in the background summoning monsters that are killing some other randos. *Perfect.*


----------



## divitorobert (Mar 16, 2017)

This is the first day you're actually ALLOWED to show us gameplay of BOTW...


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 16, 2017)

What general direction is Akalla? I want to visit Robbie, but Purah was pretty vague. Like north of Hyrule castle? West? Something?



Spoiler: Lynel



OMG what is this horrible thing?! I was supposed to steal shock arrows from it for the Zoras, but the crazy thing kept beating me in 2 seconds. Then I decided to try stealth instead. It shot me with shock arrows from somewhere I couldn't see it while I was hiding behind a bush. I ended up getting most of the needed shock arrows from amiibo instead. But can you actually beat this monster? You know, if Link knew how to fight. My Link prefers to run away. lol


----------



## Mino (Mar 16, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> What general direction is Akalla? I want to visit Robbie, but Purah was pretty vague. Like north of Hyrule castle? West? Something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Re: Akkala: It's the region in the northeast corner of the map. The tower for that region is guarded by flying guardians, so watch out for that. You can avoid them, though.

Re: Lynels: Just wait until you find out there's actually three tiers of Lynels. One tip for that specific one: there's some large boulders up there that you can run around to disrupt his attack pattern pretty well.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 16, 2017)

Mino said:


> Re: Akkala: It's the region in the northeast corner of the map. The tower for that region is guarded by flying guardians, so watch out for that. You can avoid them, though.
> 
> Re: Lynels: Just wait until you find out there's actually three tiers of Lynels. One tip for that specific one: there's some large boulders up there that you can run around to disrupt his attack pattern pretty well.



Huh, I have a lot of the right side of the map already. Guess I didn't go north enough. Thanks for another excuse to go north looking for Hetsu again. He is so helpful.



Spoiler: Lynels



My brother accidently found a green one in a room in Hyrule Castle. I'm guessing that's the bad one? Though I think they're all bad. I barely did any damage to the one I found.


----------



## Mino (Mar 16, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: Lynels
> 
> 
> 
> My brother accidently found a green one in a room in Hyrule Castle. I'm guessing that's the bad one? Though I think they're all bad. I barely did any damage to the one I found.





Spoiler: Lynels



They're named after the color of their manes. In ascending order of strength it goes: red -> blue -> white. The white ones actually have zebra stripes. I believe which ones you encounter is tied to your progress through the game, like Bokoblins, Moblins, and Lizalfos.

As for a green one, it's possible. I haven't actually been inside Hyrule Castle yet.


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2017)

Mino said:


> flying guardians



What THE ****

Well this is where I'm off to next


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 17, 2017)

Spoiler: dragon?



I saw a dragon flying near one of the shrines north of Hyrule castle. It was right behind the memory with the tree in the flower fields. But, stupid me I checked out the memory first and when I went looking for the dragon it was gone. It is so mysterious. I want to try to get it to come back. And hopefully it won't eat me.


----------



## Cress (Mar 17, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: dragon?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a dragon flying near one of the shrines north of Hyrule castle. It was right behind the memory with the tree in the flower fields. But, stupid me I checked out the memory first and when I went looking for the dragon it was gone. It is so mysterious. I want to try to get it to come back. And hopefully it won't eat me.





Spoiler: If we're talking about the right dragon...



It comes back randomly, and it is friendly. You do need to shoot arrows at it in order to get specific materials for upgrading some armor, but that's it. There's 3 dragons actually!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 17, 2017)

When I think of Zelda, I think of a young but mature woman who is willing to sacrifice her own life for her kingdom and rarely cracks a smile. A very stern, determined, tragic, desperate princess. Pretty much the exact opposite of how she is depicted in this game.

But then again, _TP_ is my favourite of the series, so I'm probably just clinging onto nostalgia.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Mar 17, 2017)

Completed the main story a while back + a bunch of side quests in roughly a week or more.. I think I've seen everything I wanted to see in the map. Skipped the Hyrule castle because lazy and went straight to Ganon (after collecting a memory)
This game made me neglect social media and I was that gaming addicted kid with the Switch in the ward lol.


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 17, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: dragon?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a dragon flying near one of the shrines north of Hyrule castle. It was right behind the memory with the tree in the flower fields. But, stupid me I checked out the memory first and when I went looking for the dragon it was gone. It is so mysterious. I want to try to get it to come back. And hopefully it won't eat me.





Spoiler: Dragons.



There are dragons, yeah. 


Spoiler:  Dragon location and names



Farosh, Thunder Dragon, can be found in Lake Hylia and Lake Floria
Dinraal, Fire Dragon, Can be found in the ravine bordering the Hebra mountains up north and the massive gorge that spans from eastern Hebra to Eldin.
Naydra, Ice Dragon Lanayru Mountain/Lanayru great spring. Not too sure about this one actually, haven't seen Naydra around too much.
Each dragon has their corresponding spring.






- - - Post Merge - - -



Mino said:


> Spoiler: Lynels
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  Lynels



I believe, once you enter Hyrule Castle once, a silver one starts appearing around the map? It, along with a few other silver monster counterparts, will drop rare gems and other once defeated. They also have increased HP and are quite the challenge to defeat, especially if you aren't prepared. Silver monsters are often distinguished by the whiteish colour (In a Lynel's case, mane) of which is accompanied by purple stripes.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> What THE ****
> 
> Well this is where I'm off to next



good luck lol


----------



## ChocoMagii (Mar 17, 2017)

Not a avid Zelda fan but I absolutely love BOTW. I've spent over 50 hours on it.. xD
They definitely don't hold your hands in this game. You've got to figure things out for yourself - which I like.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 18, 2017)

Why does it only rain when I need to do some climbing...


----------



## Elvera (Mar 18, 2017)

Spoiler: Divine beasts



Okay, so I've only done three of the divine beasts so far (no idea where to go next), but the flying one has got to be my favorite one so far. I didn't die once! Also parachuting, which is great, and Rivalii and the other Rito's.
Did anyone have any major trouble with one of them?


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 18, 2017)

I just found our something cool. If you go to a stable and ask to take a horse that is already out and somewhere on the map, it will appear at that stable. It is a good way to find your horse quickly if you traveled away from it.



Spoiler: towers



I have been trying to find all of the towers to complete my map and I found one in a lake, surrounded by electric enemies, and in an area that likes to death thunderstorm. I died so many times. I ended up wasting a bunch of stamina food and jumping up one side of the tower after I had killed a few of the enemies on that side.


----------



## Mino (Mar 18, 2017)

Sparro said:


> Spoiler:  Lynels
> 
> 
> 
> I believe, once you enter Hyrule Castle once, a silver one starts appearing around the map? It, along with a few other silver monster counterparts, will drop rare gems and other once defeated. They also have increased HP and are quite the challenge to defeat, especially if you aren't prepared. Silver monsters are often distinguished by the whiteish colour (In a Lynel's case, mane) of which is accompanied by purple stripes.



Just yesterday I saw the silver one for the first time. So that's actually four tiers. I've never been in Hyrule Castle, though, so I think monster difficulty is tied to divine beast/shrine progress.


----------



## Cress (Mar 19, 2017)

Elvera said:


> Spoiler: Divine beasts
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: My experiences with the Divine Beasts



*Vah Ruta:*
I did this one first, and it was by far the most difficult one for me since I didn't really know how the flow of the dungeons in this game worked. I spent well over an hour in here and I'm almost sure that I competed it by glitching the game out but idk. It was also the only beast where I died in the battle before entering the dungeon, and I died 3 or 4 times on the boss at the end as well. I enjoyed the music here the most by far.

*Vah Naboris:*
The second one I did, but I tried doing this one first. I then had no clue how to get into Gerudo Town and then tried doing a different Divine Beast instead before figuring out what to do. This was the one I had the most fun with as I felt like the entire dungeon was even more creative than Ruta's, which was already pretty ingenious. The boss fight at the end was also my favorite out of the 4. This dungeon also took me over an hour to complete.

*Vah Medoh:*
This was by far the easiest one for me, probably because I already finished the hardest 2 and expected something with a similar difficulty. I never died in the dungeon or any of the boss fights, the dungeon itself took me less than half an hour to beat, and everything seemed really straightforward. It was also the easiest to get to as well, so I feel like this one was meant to be the first one you were supposed to complete. Also the power you get at the end of it is pretty weak compared to the other 3.

*Vah Rudania:*
This one felt like such a troll. The dungeon and the boss fight were easy, but getting to it was an absolute PAIN. I don't really understand how anyone could even get to Goron City in the first place without looking up where to buy the elixirs that you need, saving Yunobo or w.e. his name is was annoying with bomb arrows flying around everywhere, and they replaced the neat boss fight with the beast before entering it with something far less interesting. The dungeon was pretty fun though, but it still had a sour taste for me from everything you had to do to get to it. I kinda regret doing this one last.

Overall, I did enjoy all of them. I just wish that they were scaled closer together in difficulty so you don't end up doing the most difficult ones first, then later breezing through the easier ones (which is kinda hard to do, but it was kinda obvious that some were meant to be easier than others).

*Favorite to least favorite:*
1. Vah Naboris
2. Vah Ruta
3. Vah Medoh
4. Vah Rudania

*Order I'd recommend doing them in:*
1. Vah Medoh
2. Vah Rudania
3. Vah Ruta
4. Vah Naboris





Spoiler: My progress so far



Over 80 shrines done (82 or 83 iirc) EDIT: I have 86 done, but I'm not really focusing on them too much, I'm mostly focusing on getting all of the armor and upgrading the pieces that I like. I got my entire set of Guardian resistance armor maxed out!





Guardians do 3 and a half hearts of damage to me with this armor. I really wanted to see them only do 1 heart of damage or something like that for laughs, but just under 4 hearts is still much better than 14 and a half hearts without any armor on.  Also the defense on it is so grotesquely high that I don't take much damage from anything in general. Now I'm working on the Radiant set (just because it looks cool even though it really sucks as actual armor rip) and the Champion's Tunic (only need Dinraal's horn!). I have 85 Koroks and am mostly focusing on weapon slot upgrades, but I think I'm going to focus more on bows after my next upgrade. Also who thought 900 Koroks in this game was a good idea.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 19, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: towers
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to find all of the towers to complete my map and I found one in a lake, surrounded by electric enemies, and in an area that likes to death thunderstorm. I died so many times. I ended up wasting a bunch of stamina food and jumping up one side of the tower after I had killed a few of the enemies on that side.





Spoiler: Ridgeland Tower



Ice Arrows helped me sneak up to the tower without the Electric Wizzrobes spotting me.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 20, 2017)

@PoizonMushroom: Oh that would have been smart. lol I forgot ice arrows freeze things.

@PuffleKirby:



Spoiler: armor



Nice job on getting some guardian armor! I am trying to get some, but the guardians won't drop any ancient cores. I need one more to buy one of the items. One did drop a giant ancient core though. Not sure what it is for, but it looks important. Do you have any of Kilton's clothing? I bought the moblin hat and it is so funny to use in Akalla. I had a few regular moblins and a couple dead moblins following me around. lol


----------



## Bcat (Mar 20, 2017)

Spoiler: Hylian Homeowner



I just did this side quest and bought the house. Am I the only one who feels this way, or is it a bit of a waste? Especially for 3,000 rupees. 
I mean, it's handy having a bed and not having to pay for an inn, but you could just as soon eat some food. Extra storage for weapons is nice too, but again I could just trade my korok seeds for more. 
Idk I guess I just feel like for what you get, the house doesn't warrant the 3,000 rupee price tag. Plus if there was any village I'd want to live in it would be Lurelin. Lurelin is by far the most beautiful village.


----------



## Cress (Mar 20, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> @PuffleKirby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Giant Ancient Cores



From what I've seen, you need 2 of them to get the ancient armor from 3 stars to 4, so 6 if you have all 3 pieces of the set. I haven't found any other use for them so I'll just save them for a while. And yeah, the regular cores were the most annoying to get for me as well, everything just refuses to drop them. At least making Guardians almost extinct until the next blood moon is fun. I haven't purchased anything from Kilton yet but I do have enough Mon to buy any 1 thing from him. Can't choose what I want though...


----------



## Loriii (Mar 22, 2017)

I saw this earlier on my FB feed and thought it was too awesome not to share (just in case people haven't seen it yet) 



Spoiler



http://nintendoeverything.com/video...get-into-a-fight-in-zelda-breath-of-the-wild/


----------



## himeki (Mar 23, 2017)

Finished the game today :/


Spoiler:  endgame spoiler!!!



well, what end game/?? why the hell does it kick you back at your last save point,,,wth nintendo literally there is No Point beating ganon if u pull this bs


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 24, 2017)

Well, if we are posting fun Breath of the Wild videos, I saw this awesome one about many ways to die in this game. Is it bad if it just makes me want to use stasis more?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cxwo2eRs-I


----------



## GhulehGirl (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm have to get 20 shock arrows from the Lynel on Ploymous Mountain near the Zora Domain -shudders- after all the posts ive seen on facebook about Lynels i am not looking forward to it...


----------



## Bcat (Mar 24, 2017)

LittleNookling said:


> I'm have to get 20 shock arrows from the Lynel on Ploymous Mountain near the Zora Domain -shudders- after all the posts ive seen on facebook about Lynels i am not looking forward to it...



you actually don't have to fight the lynel! I didn't. I just took some stealth elixer and snuck around and collected the arrows stuck in trees. I want to go back and try to kill him, but I got more than enough arrows without fighting him. good luck!


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 25, 2017)

himeki said:


> Finished the game today :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  endgame spoiler!!!
> ...





Spoiler:  Endgame



Zelda games typically don't have post-games. The stories in Zelda games never truly leave room for one.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 25, 2017)

himeki said:


> Finished the game today :/



how sad for you, i'm just taking my time with the game.  i can spend hours just wandering around, i'm in no rush to finish it


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 25, 2017)

^^^

Me too. I've put in over 100 hours into the game and I haven't finished one divine beast yet. I have completed my map pieces and I'm very far along in the story, collected the 17 memories but there are places I haven't even been to yet which is one of the things I love about this game. I'm going for 100% so I wanna collect every treasure, go to all the shrines and collect all the korok seeds, and do all the side quests and just basically have fun exploring and playing around with things.


----------



## Elvera (Mar 25, 2017)

Spoiler: Just finished my fourth divine beast today



I did it in the same order but my favorites have got to be:
1. Vah Medoh
2. Vah Ruta
3. Vah Naboris
4. Vah Rudania

I absolutely loved the parachuting that was involved with Medoh, getting up to it itself was fun with having to shoot arrows and I was mostly just flying around against the boss as well. 
Vah Ruta, it was fun once I figured out how to shatter the ice instead of just wasting arrows. It was my first divine beast as well, so I was mostly just trying to figure it all out. 
I found Naboris to be the most challenging, but it was pretty cool. 
Once I got to the Goron city getting to Rudania was easy, I was really hoping the sneaking around the sentries would've been a little harder.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 25, 2017)

I finished the game around a week ago (last sunday) but theres still so much to do in the world! I'm on the last memory because


Spoiler:  end game spoiler



when finished i had 6 memories done (lol) but if you get all the memories you get an extra cutscene I MUST SEE IT


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 25, 2017)

LittleNookling said:


> I'm have to get 20 shock arrows from the Lynel on Ploymous Mountain near the Zora Domain -shudders- after all the posts ive seen on facebook about Lynels i am not looking forward to it...





Spoiler: Lynel



I recently went back to challenge that Lynel. It is helpful to use a defense boosting food item. I cooked 5 iron shrooms and it made Link super defensive. I actually managed to beat it eventually. He drops really nice weapons. His bow shoots 3 arrows at once. (No wonder why he kept killing me before.) Too bad I recently had a blood moon so he's probably back again.





Spoiler: Yiga hideout?



I am trying to steal the thunder helm for the Gerudo, but I keep getting killed in the Yiga's hideout. Any tips for the third room? There are so many guards. I can beat the archers if they are summoned, but the other guys kill me in one hit. I am tempted to just jump on one of the boxes from the upper area and throw bananas everywhere.

Also, what is with them and bananas? They drop rupees if you beat one, but I opened one of the treasure chests in their hideout and it contained another bunch of bananas. lol


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2017)

Game is boring asf and this is coming from a Zelda maniac.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 25, 2017)

I had been playing BOTW for a while and i must say i love it!! I dont usually play Zelda games but somehow this one got me playing for hours 

Also , must say this game is pretty open world :


Spoiler: Open at own risk!



I only have beated one divine beast (Vah Ruta <3) because im searching everywhere for shrines to get a second wheel of stamina and and 13 hearts , the 13 hearts are because


Spoiler: Open at own risk!!!



When you get the Master Sword , you must pull it , and this will cost you 13 hearts or else when you try to pull it you will die . Temporary / Yellow hearts dont work for this





Im in love with this game , this is coming from someone who doesnt really likes Zelda games


----------



## Cress (Mar 25, 2017)

Vaati said:


> Game is boring asf and this is coming from a Zelda maniac.





Taiko said:


> Im in love with this game , this is coming from someone who doesnt really likes Zelda games


Well you can't get more completely different views than that.


TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: Yiga hideout?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Yiga Fun



The third room was really tricky for me, but then I remembered that I had Stasis+, so I was able to freeze them. You only get 1-2 seconds to sneak past them, but it's enough if you time it well.


----------



## Elvera (Mar 26, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: Yiga hideout?
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to steal the thunder helm for the Gerudo, but I keep getting killed in the Yiga's hideout. Any tips for the third room? There are so many guards. I can beat the archers if they are summoned, but the other guys kill me in one hit. I am tempted to just jump on one of the boxes from the upper area and throw bananas everywhere.





Spoiler: Yiga hideout



Third room was a pain, I found it the easiest to sneak attack the guard right in front, go to the left and sneak those 2. Throw a banana out to move the stationary guard then throw another banana out to lead him further away before taking him. Same thing with the other stationary guard. 

Once they sounded the alarm I just waited to back to the beginning. I couldn't beat the archers and the other one at the same time XD


----------



## namiieco (Mar 26, 2017)

killed ganon for the 2nd time 
what fun
lol im still tempted to actually start from the beginning again but i dunno if i'll get bored because you do all the same stuff in the beginning.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 26, 2017)

himeki said:


> Finished the game today :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  endgame spoiler!!!
> ...





Spoiler



That's how open world games work. They drop you back off so you can keep enjoying the open world and do anything you missed.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 26, 2017)

Does anybody know where I can get a smash link amiibo besides eBay? I want epona and the twilight outfit but They're out of stock everywhere I can think to check and I don't want to pay $35 for one. :/


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 26, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a smash link amiibo besides eBay? I want epona and the twilight outfit but They're out of stock everywhere I can think to check and I don't want to pay $35 for one. :/



The Smash Link is out of stock?! That's one of the most common amiibo! Have you checked you're local retailer?


----------



## Locket (Mar 26, 2017)

Spoiler:  Guardians



they scare me so much... how do I get past them? I'm at the part where I have to find the village that Impa tells you to go to.


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 26, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a smash link amiibo besides eBay? I want epona and the twilight outfit but They're out of stock everywhere I can think to check and I don't want to pay $35 for one. :/



Toys R Us normally has them around, have you loooked there?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 26, 2017)

Sparro said:


> Toys R Us normally has them around, have you loooked there?





SensaiGallade said:


> The Smash Link is out of stock?! That's one of the most common amiibo! Have you checked you're local retailer?



I have checked: amazon, toys r us, walmart, target, gamestop, and bestbuy. Eery single one of these is unavailable online and it says they don't have it in store within 50 miles of me. it's like that with most of the other zelda amiibos too. 
I guess I could try calling the stores. Sometimes it says they don't have it online but when you call them they actually have some. 
Is it this hard-to-find other places or is it just where I'm at apparently?


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 26, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I have checked: amazon, toys r us, walmart, target, gamestop, and bestbuy. Eery single one of these is unavailable online and it says they don't have it in store within 50 miles of me. it's like that with most of the other zelda amiibos too.
> I guess I could try calling the stores. Sometimes it says they don't have it online but when you call them they actually have some.
> Is it this hard-to-find other places or is it just where I'm at apparently?



Might have to do with the current Zelda craze. The Smash Link nets you some good items so it would be desirable, I suppose.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 27, 2017)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Spoiler: Yiga Fun
> 
> 
> 
> The third room was really tricky for me, but then I remembered that I had Stasis+, so I was able to freeze them. You only get 1-2 seconds to sneak past them, but it's enough if you time it well.





Spoiler: Yiga fail



Well, I wasted my ancient cores on the guardian armor helmet instead of on useful stasis. I want all of the outfits in the game. 





Elvera said:


> Spoiler: Yiga hideout
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Yiga fail



Why haven't I tried killing them yet?! Derp. I wonder what would happen if I placed a banana and then a bomb. lol


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 27, 2017)

IGN have created an interactive map on Hyrule with everything you ever need to find in Hyrule!!!



Spoiler



http://www.ign.com/maps/the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild/hyrule#Shrine


----------



## Byngo (Mar 27, 2017)

Locket said:


> Spoiler:  Guardians
> 
> 
> 
> they scare me so much... how do I get past them? I'm at the part where I have to find the village that Impa tells you to go to.





Spoiler



you should practice parrying the guardians lasers. once you get the hang of that they're a piece of cake (kinda)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 27, 2017)

So I beat the game like less than two weeks after launch and I still feel that draw to explore all corners of the map, plus from what I've read and seen there still things I need to find/do in the explored parts. I love this game and I'm curious how Hard Mode is going to change the dynamic of the game.


----------



## Zura (Mar 27, 2017)

Byngo said:


> you should practice parrying the guardians lasers. once you get the hang of that they're a piece of cake (kinda)



Why was this put in a spoiler?


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 27, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> IGN have created an interactive map on Hyrule with everything you ever need to find in Hyrule!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy hell, thank you for sharing this!
I might restart the game and use this to grab everything in each region before moving to the next.


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2017)

Tom said:


> So I beat the game like less than two weeks after launch and I still feel that draw to explore all corners of the map, plus from what I've read and seen there still things I need to find/do in the explored parts. I love this game and I'm curious how Hard Mode is going to change the dynamic of the game.



I'm not even close to finishing and already getting excited about the DLC. Hoping for features that basically give you some reason(s) to explore the world again, that's what would be the most valuable. Because otherwise as great as it is, this game does kinda feel like a one and done when you do finish it... half the enjoyment seems to be exploring the world for the first time. It won't be anything close to the same coming back later with things to make the world feel 'new'.


----------



## Elvera (Mar 28, 2017)

Spoiler: End battle question



My console was on low battery when it was going through the credits and end scene and I think it went to sleep. I booted it back up and I'm just outside of where I battle Ganon. 
My question, is this where you should end up when you finish the game, or did I lose some save data? Do I have to battle Ganon and go through it all again?





Spoiler:  Responding to Tyki about Yiga hideout



The bananas are to serve as a distraction so you can go up behind them and press Y (sneak attack), you have to get within the range to do it without them seeing


----------



## Cress (Mar 28, 2017)

Elvera said:


> Spoiler: End battle question
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



If there's a star next to your save file, then you beat him. If there isn't, you didn't beat him. You get sent outside the final boss room if you do beat him, and you don't get any reward other than the star for beating him (well, that and the pictures for your compendium) so it isn't that big of a deal if it didn't save.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 28, 2017)

Oml so excited! Getting BOTW for Wii U on Friday!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Mar 30, 2017)

Question: Does the Yiga Clan revive after a blood moon occurs? 

Technically, they are not monsters but they are still enemies. I am not far enough in the game to find this out myself so I am curious if anyone else knows.


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2017)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Question: Does the Yiga Clan revive after a blood moon occurs?
> 
> Technically, they are not monsters but they are still enemies. I am not far enough in the game to find this out myself so I am curious if anyone else knows.





Spoiler



If you mean the "Travelers", they seem to in my experience.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 30, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get a traveler's sword? I need one for a side quest. I know enemies used to have them at the Great Plateau, but when I went back to check, some of the Bokoblins are now the black ones and they have better swords. Where can I find a bad weapon?! lol


----------



## Bcat (Mar 30, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a traveler's sword? I need one for a side quest. I know enemies used to have them at the Great Plateau, but when I went back to check, some of the Bokoblins are now the black ones and they have better swords. Where can I find a bad weapon?! lol



try some of the ruin areas on the road from the great plateau to kakariko. I feel like I remember some lying around there


----------



## Mino (Mar 30, 2017)

I finished all 120 shrines about a week and a half ago... I found 100 without a guide then used a guide for the remainder. I really want hard mode to come soon so I have an excuse to start again.



Spoiler: Finale



Ganon was absurdly easy, unfortunately.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, here's a picture of the TV I took with my phone. High-tech ****.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 31, 2017)

Do you think Nintendo will fix the issue with the game save data only being saved on the unit?  Now that some people have had to have replacement or repairs, they've lost their game data, I'd be so bummed if I had to start all over again

and does anyone know if this is just he case with BOTW or will every game be saved on the switch?


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> Do you think Nintendo will fix the issue with the game save data only being saved on the unit?  Now that some people have had to have replacement or repairs, they've lost their game data, I'd be so bummed if I had to start all over again
> 
> and does anyone know if this is just he case with BOTW or will every game be saved on the switch?



Yeah, all save data is stored on the internal storage. So expect this with all games.

I am hopeful we'll see a cloud save solution in the fall with the subscription service. Although that'll likely be for paid users only so it won't solve the issue for everyone.


----------



## mariostarn (Mar 31, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> Do you think Nintendo will fix the issue with the game save data only being saved on the unit?  Now that some people have had to have replacement or repairs, they've lost their game data, I'd be so bummed if I had to start all over again
> 
> and does anyone know if this is just he case with BOTW or will every game be saved on the switch?



I hope Nintendo implements a cloud storage function, although I don't doubt save backups will come to the system in one way or another. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 31, 2017)

apparently Nintendo released an update yesterday, all the notes said is "performance improvements" I haven't had a chance to play the game or update, does anyone notice any frame rate improvements??


----------



## mariostarn (Mar 31, 2017)

Byngo said:


> apparently Nintendo released an update yesterday, all the notes said is "performance improvements" I haven't had a chance to play the game or update, does anyone notice any frame rate improvements??



Yep. It definitively gives a framerate improvement on previously laggy parts. The Wii U version also has a performance boost from what I've read, but it isn't as noticeable there.


----------



## Cress (Mar 31, 2017)

The update on Wii U did help a bit. Shrines and just normal running around in the world are almost always 30fps now, same with Zora's Domain. Weather effects still drop it a bit though. Korok Forest/Kakariko Village/using Magnesis, Cryonis, or Stasis still make the game plummet to like 10fps.
This basically fixed a few minor problems but none of the major ones. It's a good start however and hopefully it fixes the random freezing and crashing that I get more often than you should (which is _never_). Now to see if they can at least make the game have a bottom cap of 20fps (AT MINIMUM) and reduce pop-in, and remove the occasional random floating object and this game could maybe raise up to a 9/10 for me. Still no way it's gonna get to a 10/10 though.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 31, 2017)

I just realized something I remembered from Wind Waker that has me a bit confused about the races in this game.



Spoiler



In Wind Waker didn't all the Zora go extinct/evolve into Rito? I'm wondering how both can be in this game simultaneously. I guess if it takes place before Wind Waker but after the species split?


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I just realized something I remembered from Wind Waker that has me a bit confused about the races in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Rito are also much more like actual birds in this game, whereas in Wind Waker it was more like humans with beaks and wings haha.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 1, 2017)

Spoiler:  weather resistance



I set poor Link on fire and ran around the Goron city wasting fairies until I found the accessory shop for fire resistance stuff. I'm guessing that wasn't what I was supposed to do, but it worked. lol

I also found out if you hold a fire sword or fire rod and wear the cold resistant shirt you can walk around the really snowy areas. Too bad the frost blade failed to keep Link from catching fire on Death Mountain.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 1, 2017)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The update on Wii U did help a bit. Shrines and just normal running around in the world are almost always 30fps now, same with Zora's Domain. Weather effects still drop it a bit though. Korok Forest/Kakariko Village/using Magnesis, Cryonis, or Stasis still make the game plummet to like 10fps.
> This basically fixed a few minor problems but none of the major ones. It's a good start however and hopefully it fixes the random freezing and crashing that I get more often than you should (which is _never_). Now to see if they can at least make the game have a bottom cap of 20fps (AT MINIMUM) and reduce pop-in, and remove the occasional random floating object and this game could maybe raise up to a 9/10 for me. Still no way it's gonna get to a 10/10 though.



Adding to this , atleast on Wii U BOTW Update , Its still unfixed when you fight a moblin the screen may freeze for 1-2 seconds , not annoying at all but still


----------



## Espionage (Apr 1, 2017)

I so want the Nintendo Switch and this game! I'm so gonna try save up over the next month or two to get it.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 3, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Adding to this , atleast on Wii U BOTW Update , Its still unfixed when you fight a moblin the screen may freeze for 1-2 seconds , not annoying at all but still


I really hate this. The black moblins freak me out already. I don't need the game freezing in the middle of fighting them.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 4, 2017)

I write a small review not too long ago on my own forum, i'll post it here for you -3 It's spoiler free don't worry!

" So it begins! So far i'm really loving it. This will be spoiler free so don't worry! I've only just left the great plateau and I can already tell you they've got the pacing and presentation completely correct. I love Final Fantasy XV but one of the gripes I had which alot of people had which happens in open world games was the pacing of the story, the first 7 chapters were open world with very little story and then the last 7 were sped up. Most of that game you wanted more story, as for legend of zelda they've got the open world pacing of the story correct. I've never been left wanting more of either as just when you start to crave story, you find a town, village or random npc and then when you're ready you can go off on your own.

The game looks AMAZING. For a 900p resolution game, you hardly notice the difference in it not being 1080p, the art style is great (kind of like a hybrid between wind waker and twilight princess). They've put loads of little details like fog/mist, link shivering when he's cold and the amount of grass rendered on screen is impressive. I'm impressed at how powerful the console is for being so small. Considering it can run a slightly scaled down version of the HD remastered skyrim (not the original hd ps3 version), it goes to show the console is in between ps3 & ps4 in terms of specs and it's TINY!

The gameplay in loz is great, the button mapping and controls are really useful and well thought out. You can easily change your weapons on the fly and check the map easily, set markers and guides. The interface is very simple and clean (which seems to be a theme for the switch). This actually makes it seem more futuristic in a way as it's just exactly what it needs to have. The fighting is harder than most games and it's very easy to die in this game. Even if you're swimming you have to watch yoru stamina which is quite addictive. The climbing mechanism is great because nintendo made every surface scaleable and not just certain ledges so when you see a wall you actually think "are there ledges half way I can regain my strength to to climb?" instead of, where's the key features that I can grip onto.

In all I think this game is a big step forward. I've never had this kind of excitement and exploration lately (besides FFXV) just to run in any direction and see what you find. Each zelda game is great in it's own way, even though they've deviated from the series, I still will enjoy the old zelda games. It does free new and fresh, and i'm glad they have! "


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 11, 2017)

Spoiler: Tarry Town question



Where is the Goron with son in their name? This Goron is super stealthy; I can't find them. I found a Rito and Gerudo though without trying and I guess they will be important eventually.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 11, 2017)

Two shrines missing and it's making me go BONKERS!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 13, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: Tarry Town question
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Goron with son in their name? This Goron is super stealthy; I can't find them. I found a Rito and Gerudo though without trying and I guess they will be important eventually.





Spoiler: Tarrey Town



They can be found in the Southern Mine south of Goron Village.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 13, 2017)

I just found out that horses in faron have better stats than my horses so I keep teleporting back and forth to the shrine outside highland stable trying to get horses that look exactly like mine, but with better stats. I've already found a better version of my black horse, Midnight. now I'm trying to find a better blue horse. wish me luck!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 14, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I just found out that horses in faron have better stats than my horses so I keep teleporting back and forth to the shrine outside highland stable trying to get horses that look exactly like mine, but with better stats. I've already found a better version of my black horse, Midnight. now I'm trying to find a better blue horse. wish me luck!



Maybe I should try that. I wanted to change the name of my black horse, but it doesn't let me so I want to find another one. It is currently Akuma, but my brother said NightMare as a joke and now I just have to use it.

Death Mountain is awesome if you need rupees. There is ore everywhere.  I'm saving up to buy all the cool clothing accessories.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 14, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Maybe I should try that. I wanted to change the name of my black horse, but it doesn't let me so I want to find another one. It is currently Akuma, but my brother said NightMare as a joke and now I just have to use it.
> 
> Death Mountain is awesome if you need rupees. There is ore everywhere.  I'm saving up to buy all the cool clothing accessories.



Yeah, I'd definitely do it. it didn't take that long honestly to find horses that were the right color combination. Maybe about 30 minutes. What I did was just teleport back and forth from the nearest shrine on the map to the one by the stable and the horses will reset every time. I'd just scope em out to see if they were the right color and if not do it again.

The only thing is I'm kind of in the same boat as you with names. I named them both after my old, crappy horses and I like the blue ones name (skye) But I'm having second thoughts about my black horse (midnight), since his mane is white instead of black like the old one I wonder if I should have named him Moonlight instead. 
So here I am thinking about doing it, yet again. why am i this way.


----------



## Cress (Apr 14, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I named them both after my old, crappy horses and I like the blue ones name (skye) But I'm having second thoughts about my black horse (midnight), since his mane is white instead of black like the old one I wonder if I should have named him Moonlight instead.



You can change mane colors/styles at max friendship for free


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 14, 2017)

120 shrines done! Yessss! Now on to finish those darn seeds! &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Bcat (Apr 14, 2017)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You can change mane colors/styles at max friendship for free



I know, but they can only be the long style. I wish you could change the color and then change the style too.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 15, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I know, but they can only be the long style. I wish you could change the color and then change the style too.


Same, I want my horses to be able to see where they are going if I pick a different color.


----------



## NightGale100 (Apr 15, 2017)

Has anyone stop and think about how mentally scared Link is in this game? He lost his childhood froend, had an extremely close call to death, watch as everyone died under calamity Ganon's wrath, and being raped loads of times by the fountain fairies... Mannnn he must have PTSD by now


----------



## namiieco (Apr 16, 2017)

i swear i can kill ganon twice but i still cant parry


----------



## Bcat (Apr 21, 2017)

Spoiler: Found an even better spot for horses



In the taobab grasslands where you find the giant horse. I found that many of the normal horses there have fantastic stats. I found yet another replacement for my blue horse. This one has stats of 4/4/5. What I did was go to the stasis trial and paraglide down to the cliff to scope them out. and keep doing it till I got the right combination of colors and stats I wanted.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 22, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: Found an even better spot for horses
> 
> 
> 
> In the taobab grasslands where you find the giant horse. I found that many of the normal horses there have fantastic stats. I found yet another replacement for my blue horse. This one has stats of 4/4/5. What I did was go to the stasis trial and paraglide down to the cliff to scope them out. and keep doing it till I got the right combination of colors and stats I wanted.





Spoiler: horses



Ooh, nice blue horse! But then you have to run past Lynels with them to get to a stable. :O I still have not found an effective way to beat them. I have only beaten the red one once and I broke half my weapons doing it.





Spoiler: mazes



I am currently trying to beat the three mazes. I beat two already and I'm so happy I got stamina upgrades. I saved Akalla's guardian infested one for last. It should be fun. I may waste more fairies on dangerous looking selfies. lol How do you kill the flying guardians? I think the photo album hinted at breaking the propellers, but I can't figure out how to. Do I need a bommerang? Those are really hard to use.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 22, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: horses
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: horses



The lynels aren't an issue honestly. Once you see them you can just take high ground and run past them (especially if you have a horse as fast as the one I found was) If you're having trouble killing them this youtube channel is the master of lynel death. You should be able to get some pointers 





Spoiler: mazes response



Killing the flying guardians is just as easy as killing the normal ones if you have ancient arrows. Just get them to lock on to you and shoot them in the eye. one and done.
The only issue is getting them to lock on to you. You can literally run all around them and they still swerve past you. I swear they are so STUPID it's no wonder ganon won 100 years ago


----------



## Irelia (Apr 22, 2017)

DAMN I love this game
So I completed 53 of the shrines so far... still far away from the armour that is awarded by achieving all 140, but I'm determined to get it.

I didn't fight calamity ganon yet since I'm kind of stalling and enjoying the game first before I finish. (yes I know you respawn once you beat him but still)
I'm also tryin to get all the clothing sets, and stuff.

Also really fun going to weird places on the maps and just exploring. I always end up in some kind of labyrinth or puzzle. 
Lmao points for link dressing up as a girl too


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 22, 2017)

I got the game/Switch on release, and I play it most days, even if it's just for half an hour or so.
I have 108 shrines completed, I think 252 Korok seeds, all the memories and so far I've put around 160 hours into the game! I also just beat Ganon this afternoon, so that was pretty cool, I'd been putting it off for a while to do other things instead.
It's definitely my new favourite Zelda game (sorry, Ocarina Of Time) & I'll definitely be replaying it soon, as I'm not ready to give it up yet and accept that it's over


----------



## Zireael (Apr 22, 2017)

Spoiler: Mazes and ruins



Oh god, I can't even begin to explain how much I LOVE the mazes and ruins that are scattered in places. I finally completed the last maze last night and they were all very fun to explore, Akkala is probably my favourite of the three. Maybe it's because I did that one first idk, but it felt much more dangerous and I had no idea what to expect when I landed on the island. It was a really wonderful surprise and I wish there were more, but all good things must come to an end, I guess! There are some really awesome ruins that were great to explore too, like Thyphlo Ruins. Very creepy, very mysterious, absolutely crawling with atmosphere and curiosity. The landmarks in this game really are fantastic, all very unique and exciting to stumble upon.





Spoiler: Where I am now



3/4 Divine Beasts completed, the last one is on Death Mountain, I've decided to leave Eldin until the end as some sort of climax to the adventure. Right now I'm still exploring the Hebra Mountains and trying to round up some shrines there before going to my final area. Love the little cabins in the mountains, they're so cozy and homely and were actually a little surprising to find. I haven't been disappointed by an area yet, no where has felt empty or underwhelming, I'm amazed how much love and care has been put into each individual zone. And god if I were to live in this iteration of Hyrule, it would have to be in Hateno, or Rito Village. I love both towns so much. <3



Just putting everything in spoiler tags because I know everyone has different tolerance levels for spoilers and it's still only been under two months since release.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2017)

Does anyone else feel like the divine beast boss fights are too easy or maybe it's just me? I've defeated 3 of them so far and the only one that put up a pretty good fight was Thunderblight Ganon but even he wasn't that difficult. Maybe it's because I've just ignored going to the divine beast and instead been doing side quest/shines and I got the master sword and great armor that's been enhanced a lot along with 20 hearts.


----------



## Irelia (Apr 22, 2017)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Does anyone else feel like the divine beast boss fights are too easy or maybe it's just me? I've defeated 3 of them so far and the only one that put up a pretty good fight was Thunderblight Ganon but even he wasn't that difficult. Maybe it's because I've just ignored going to the divine beast and instead been doing side quest/shines and I got the master sword and great armor that's been enhanced a lot along with 20 hearts.



Yes.
It's really easy to pick up on their weaknesses, but yeah I'd say thunderblight was the most difficult imo just because of its speedy attacks. Once you learn it's patterns and you can flurry attack it, it's so easy.

I just finished the game and I'm going to put this in spoilers incase. It's about the difficulty of the final boss


Spoiler



Ganon was really easy too xD I honestly wasn't expecting it to be that easy and I'm kind of disappointed- ahhh I can't talk anymore since you haven't finished



Though, lol, you sound like you have a really good setup going on xD 
I had around 5-6 hearts for most of the beasts with an extra full stamina container... and I still found them easy so I agree with you completely


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> Yes.
> It's really easy to pick up on their weaknesses, but yeah I'd say thunderblight was the most difficult imo just because of its speedy attacks. Once you learn it's patterns and you can flurry attack it, it's so easy.
> 
> I just finished the game and I'm going to put this in spoilers incase. It's about the difficulty of the final boss
> ...



Well that's a little disappointing. I really like to be challenged when going up against a boss fight. I have to buy the expansion pass just so I can play on hard mode.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 23, 2017)

aleshapie said:


> 120 shrines done! Yessss! Now on to finish those darn seeds! ��



You don't know what you're getting yourself into by collecting those seeds.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 24, 2017)

I only beat a couple of the divine beasts so far and the boss fights themselves seemed pretty easy. It is harder to get to them than it is to fight them. Honestly some of the enemy camps are harder to beat. 



Spoiler: enemies



Especially now that my game thinks white bokoblins are a good idea... (Please don't tell me white Lizafos exist.  I haven't seen one yet. )





Spoiler: Good times in Akalla lol



The fairies were worth it!


----------



## Zireael (Apr 24, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: Good times in Akalla lol
> 
> 
> 
> The fairies were worth it!View attachment 197943





Spoiler: Sweet Akkala



LMAO I love that place under the maze, that underground section alone is enough to make Akkala's maze my favourite of the bunch. First time I dropped down there I audibly said "oh ****" and made a beeline for the chest. Really amazing room, scared the crap out of me but it was one of my most enjoyable and memorable experiences in the game so far. Akkala is quite possibly my favourite region since it's crawling with guardians, soooo good. Not to mention the tower there is awesome! I wish there was a little more info on the citadel, it was so wondrously eerie. In fact I wish the series was more elaborate on lore in general! There's a lot of really neat stuff that has tons of potential but Nintendo always leaves it so vague, I guess they're leaving it open to fan-interpretation.


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 26, 2017)

Is anyone going for a 100%? The korok seeds are a pain lmao I'm at 646/900.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 27, 2017)

Kevinnn said:


> Is anyone going for a 100%? The korok seeds are a pain lmao I'm at 646/900.



In a way, yes. I am currently taking a break from the main quest to try to finish up some side quests and find the rest of the shrines. In between then, I'm slowly trying to obtain all the outfits that do not require amiibo.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 27, 2017)

Kevinnn said:


> Is anyone going for a 100%? The korok seeds are a pain lmao I'm at 646/900.



I doubt it, I think I'll be happy with all shrines in the end. As much as I'd like to gather all the seeds it's going to take a while, and I really don't want to spend another 20 hours or so just doing that lol. Maybe in another playthrough, I can't see myself doing it at the moment though.


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 27, 2017)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> In a way, yes. I am currently taking a break from the main quest to try to finish up some side quests and find the rest of the shrines. In between then, I'm slowly trying to obtain all the outfits that do not require amiibo.



Sounds like a good plan, that's what I did throughout the main quest as well. Also, did you know that side quests (or even main quests for that matter) don't count towards the % completion? I was so surprised when I found that out haha



Elvenfrost said:


> I doubt it, I think I'll be happy with all shrines in the end. As much as I'd like to gather all the seeds it's going to take a while, and I really don't want to spend another 20 hours or so just doing that lol. Maybe in another playthrough, I can't see myself doing it at the moment though.



Understandable, never thought I'd catch myself collecting them tbh lmao. I just one day looked how much I had and was too deep in to quit. Collecting all the shrines is satisfying enough in all honesty lmao good luck with the shrines!!


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 27, 2017)

265+ hours in, I've gotten all the shrines, quests, horsegear, upgraded all the clothes except two accessories (still need two more star fragments), defeated all the moldugas and hinoxes. I still have one stone talus to go (I'm 39/40) and it's driving me nuts right now.

As for the korok seeds; I've got 683/900. I can't see myself getting all of them without using a guide so I might settle for 700.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2017)

Spoiler: Heart Container Progress



When did everyone start getting their heart containers? I've gotten one and one upgrade to my stamina, and I have enough spirit orbs for another once I have time to visit a statue. But I'm currently going to the Zora place, and venturing off along other paths and Daaaaaaamn, I've been getting a lot of game overs lmao by losing all my hearts in one enemy hit.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2017)

Superpenguin said:


> Spoiler: Heart Container Progress
> 
> 
> 
> When did everyone start getting their heart containers? I've gotten one and one upgrade to my stamina, and I have enough spirit orbs for another once I have time to visit a statue. But I'm currently going to the Zora place, and venturing off along other paths and Daaaaaaamn, I've been getting a lot of game overs lmao by losing all my hearts in one enemy hit.





Spoiler: Heart Containers



lol I had way more than 4 hearts when I started going to zora's domain. I had around 6 or so,
 and half another stamina wheel. 
But then, I don't really play the game focused on the main quest. I get distracted easily and venture off to do shrines constantly.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: Heart Containers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Game



Lmao, I try to do that but all the shrines I find are by the villages or areas of the main quest so I'm just like might as well continue on with the story. I have also visited like four of the towers now I think. I'll probably go out looking for some shrines before continuing into the Zora domain. I can't get passed the swarm of electric keese even with a ton of electrical-resistance potions. D:


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Zora domain



I went to Zora's domain early also and I died so many times trying to get there. I don't think the electric resistance potions help very much. I got there by avoiding the main path as much as possible. I met less lizaflos that way. Look for smaller ledges to jump up so Link won't slide so much climbing in the rain. I remember there was one spot where Sidion was like "Beware, there are a lot of enemies up ahead." The bridge went to some other mountain and then came back, so I took my chances climbing to get to the second bridge. I ended up skipping that section.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Noble Pursuit



Am I the only one heartily disappointed that link can't drink one? I was looking forward to getting him drunk. And it makes me feel like the canteen is a bit of a waste, I can't even order milk.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 29, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: Zora domain
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Zora's domain early also and I died so many times trying to get there. I don't think the electric resistance potions help very much. I got there by avoiding the main path as much as possible. I met less lizaflos that way. Look for smaller ledges to jump up so Link won't slide so much climbing in the rain. I remember there was one spot where Sidion was like "Beware, there are a lot of enemies up ahead." The bridge went to some other mountain and then came back, so I took my chances climbing to get to the second bridge. I ended up skipping that section.





Spoiler: Zora



Yea I ended up staying off the path and avoided like all the electric enemies which was nice except I missed out on getting electric arrows by beating the lizalfos.  Made it to the shrine in the Zora Domain tho so at least now I can fast travel.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 30, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: Noble Pursuit
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one heartily disappointed that link can't drink one? I was looking forward to getting him drunk. And it makes me feel like the canteen is a bit of a waste, I can't even order milk.






Spoiler: Noble Pursuit



I know, I really want to say: "Not old enough? I'm 117! Let me buy a drink!" You don't even get one from the side quest. Which I totally made harder by not saving Naboris yet.


----------



## Irelia (Apr 30, 2017)

So I beat ganon 
now I'm just trying to collect all the outfits. It's kind of funny because collecting all of the outfits reminds me of Triforce Heroes a little.

Working on climbing gear rn, and the stubborn person I am refuses to look at guides so I'm just roaming around the Necluda trying to find shrines.
I hope I can someday manage to get the tunic...Only like 60 shrines down though so I'm not even halfway.


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2017)

So what's everyone's opinion on the dlc? I can't wait!


----------



## toadsworthy (May 4, 2017)

I took down my first divine beast today 
this game is too epic


----------



## Zireael (May 5, 2017)

Bcat said:


> So what's everyone's opinion on the dlc? I can't wait!



I think it looks pretty good, honestly! I was skeptical at first since it seemed like they were just cutting imprortant features out of the game for the sake of DLC, but after having played most of the game by now I realise that it's no where near crucial for full enjoyment of the game. Can't deny it though, that map feature and Korok mask look really handy, and I love the way they've adjusted the game for hard mode (though I do still think hard mode should be included with the game regardless as a reward for beating the story once).

Pack one has some nice stuff, but I'm more curious to see how they handle the new story that's coming in the second half this winter. I'm going to wait until then, probably for some reviews and what my friends think, and if it's worth it then I'll likely go ahead and get it. If not then I'll pass, I love the game but not enough to start a fresh playthrough just to use the new features haha. I think it'll be years until I play it a second time, so who knows, maybe I'll bother with the DLC then for a smoother experience.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 5, 2017)

I wanted to know if anyone has found any places with some Redeads. I don't want to know where those are I just want to know if I should expect to bump into them sometime.


----------



## Zireael (May 5, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has found any places with some Redeads. I don't want to know where those are I just want to know if I should expect to bump into them sometime.





Spoiler



Sadly I have not, and the only places I have left are Death Mountain and Hyrule Castle so I'm just assuming that they're not present in this game at all. I actually totally forgot about them until you mentioned them, and I can't help but feel how appropriate they'd be in this particular iteration of Hyrule. Hell, there weren't even Gibdos in the Gerudo Desert, such a shame. As much as I love seeing Lynels make their first real 3D debut, I think this game is definitely lacking in the great enemy variety that previous Zeldas are known for. ReDeads are great, and they scared the **** out of me as a kid, they would've been amazing in BotW, I'm sure, given its darker setting.


----------



## mondogecko9 (May 5, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has found any places with some Redeads. I don't want to know where those are I just want to know if I should expect to bump into them sometime.



I don't believe so, I really wish they were, but unless they're DLC enemies, I haven't seen any after 180 hours


----------



## Soda Fox (May 5, 2017)

Thanks both of you.  Ruins spoiler ahead.



Spoiler



I was definitely expecting to see them in Typhlo Ruins and was sadly disappointed.  I went through the whole thing thinking "one of these times I'm going to run too far into the darkness and hear the classic screech and really regret my decision.


----------



## Zireael (May 6, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Thanks both of you.  Ruins spoiler ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Ruins



Yeah I can absolutely agree with this. As much as I loved Thyphlo Ruins I left the place a little disappointed that the enemies in there were just common mobs. I never thought about ReDeads in there, that would've been so appropriate. I charged into that place and just ignored everything until I found the shrine, the whole time I was anticipating the beeping of a Guardian laser but was disappointed. Great area, fun to explore, but it definitely needed more danger.

On a side note, the scariest thing that happened to me in there was opening the first chest I saw while holding a torch and having it immediately go out as Link put it away. Not my brightest moment, but I really love "oh ****" moments like that lol.


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2017)

Spoiler: Mounted Archery



Anybody got any tips for me on this? The knight's saddle is the only piece of horse equipment I need and the best I can get is 21. What's killing me is my bow breaks halfway through and I have to switch it out, which gets me out of the groove. So anyone have good recommendations on what bow to use or just any tips overall?


----------



## Lancelot (May 6, 2017)

I got the game for my birthday yesterday! Now I've just got to buy a switch and I'll be able to play it, hopefully I can find one this week ;0


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 7, 2017)

Spoiler: hinox question



There are a few places on the map where there is a pile of bones for the skeleton hinoxes. Sometimes I see them walking around at night and other times they just stay a pile of bones the whole time. Is there a certain time they get up? Does the moon have to be close to full or something?


----------



## Matt0106 (May 7, 2017)

Guys this is going to sound so stupid to get excited over, but I just beat my first Guardian stalker and I'm veryyyyyyyyyyyyy pleased   xD


----------



## Bcat (May 7, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: hinox question
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few places on the map where there is a pile of bones for the skeleton hinoxes. Sometimes I see them walking around at night and other times they just stay a pile of bones the whole time. Is there a certain time they get up? Does the moon have to be close to full or something?





Spoiler: hinox answer



they only come out at night I think. I just fought my first one yesterday!



- - - Post Merge - - -



Matt0106 said:


> Guys this is going to sound so stupid to get excited over, but I just beat my first Guardian stalker and I'm veryyyyyyyyyyyyy please   xD



Congratulations!


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 8, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: hinox answer
> 
> 
> 
> they only come out at night I think. I just fought my first one yesterday!





Spoiler: hinox is mean



But I stood on one all night and it didn't feel like attacking. Do they not get up if you are standing right there? It may be guarding a shrine. I want it. The sheikah slate beeps a lot near it.


----------



## Stalfos (May 8, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: hinox is mean
> 
> 
> 
> But I stood on one all night and it didn't feel like attacking. Do they not get up if you are standing right there? It may be guarding a shrine. I want it. The sheikah slate beeps a lot near it.





Spoiler



Yeah, the Stalnoxes won't get up if you're too close. I once stood next to one for a whole night waiting. :/ lol


----------



## Superpenguin (May 8, 2017)

Spoiler: Yiga Clan Hideout



How did everyone else get through the hideout? Guns blazing defeating all the Yiga clan people, or just sneaking around and throwing bananas and watch the guards just happily dance over to them lol. I enjoyed just distracting the guards. It was much faster. It's also fun burning or electrifying the Yiga tho lmao.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 8, 2017)

Superpenguin said:


> Spoiler: Yiga Clan Hideout
> 
> 
> 
> How did everyone else get through the hideout? Guns blazing defeating all the Yiga clan people, or just sneaking around and throwing bananas and watch the guards just happily dance over to them lol. I enjoyed just distracting the guards. It was much faster. It's also fun burning or electrifying the Yiga tho lmao.





Spoiler: Yiga clan



I really liked that there were options to get past this part.

I stuck to sneaking a distracting with bananas. The happy little dance was too fun to watch. Plus those enemies are freakin' hard and when I did the hideout I was not prepared to take on more than one at once!


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2017)

Superpenguin said:


> Spoiler: Yiga Clan Hideout
> 
> 
> 
> How did everyone else get through the hideout? Guns blazing defeating all the Yiga clan people, or just sneaking around and throwing bananas and watch the guards just happily dance over to them lol. I enjoyed just distracting the guards. It was much faster. It's also fun burning or electrifying the Yiga tho lmao.





Spoiler: yiga clan



I channeled my ocarina of time sneak skills and went pure stealth mode. I got through on my first try. I'm quite proud actually.


----------



## Cress (May 9, 2017)

Superpenguin said:


> Spoiler: Yiga Clan Hideout
> 
> 
> 
> How did everyone else get through the hideout? Guns blazing defeating all the Yiga clan people, or just sneaking around and throwing bananas and watch the guards just happily dance over to them lol. I enjoyed just distracting the guards. It was much faster. It's also fun burning or electrifying the Yiga tho lmao.





Spoiler: Pretty sure I've answered this already but I'll do it again :p



I abused Stasis+. Can't get caught if they're frozen and can't move!


----------



## Chicha (May 9, 2017)

I finally started playing earlier today and I will say the graphics are breath-taking. I've never gotten to play a LoZ game so all of this feels a little overwhelming even with my boyfriend helping explain things. He's recommended me to play other games but I am up for the challenge with this game. There's so much to do, omg. I do think the voice acting is superb so far. Hunting has been tricky for me so far. I've had a a few hilarious deaths. It's a lot of fun to explore.

My boyfriend's completed the game. I did see a couple of spoilers but I don't mind it too much since it's all new to me.

The shrines have been fun so far. Getting to them is another story.


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

Superpenguin said:


> Spoiler: Yiga Clan Hideout
> 
> 
> 
> How did everyone else get through the hideout? Guns blazing defeating all the Yiga clan people, or just sneaking around and throwing bananas and watch the guards just happily dance over to them lol. I enjoyed just distracting the guards. It was much faster. It's also fun burning or electrifying the Yiga tho lmao.





Spoiler:  Yiga Clan stuff



I got through it with my super duper advanced stealth techniques! JK I suck and I got spotted at least 5 times. I didn't know that you could use Stasis+ to stop them or use  Mighty Bananas to distract them. It was very hard, seemed almost unreal and now I know that it was so difficult because I chose the most difficult method oops...


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 9, 2017)

Superpenguin said:


> Spoiler: Yiga Clan Hideout
> 
> 
> 
> How did everyone else get through the hideout? Guns blazing defeating all the Yiga clan people, or just sneaking around and throwing bananas and watch the guards just happily dance over to them lol. I enjoyed just distracting the guards. It was much faster. It's also fun burning or electrifying the Yiga tho lmao.





Spoiler: Yiga fail



I died a lot. I was just trying to be stealthy the first few times, but the guy on the right in the main room would always see me before reaching the banana I threw. I won by using bananas and sneak attacking them from behind as they were picking them up.

I was just wondering though, could you meet the leader by coming down behind the hideout instead? It might be just as dangerous because it is snowy and full of lizaflos. If I make a new file sometime, I might try it.


----------



## Matt0106 (May 16, 2017)

I have two questions about horses. 

1. Did anyone get any powerful solid-color horses besides the three special mounts (Epona and the two others)? If so, where? Or does it even matter? I heard Tabobab Grassland has good ones, but I'm no where near there and I'm trying to uncover everything in order. I want the horse that Link had in the trailers but I don't want it to be crappy either (Gonna name it Galileo, no clue why xD  )

2. Does anyone know how to heal your horse? I mean I feed Epona plenty of apples and she's gotten hit like three times the whole time I've had her, but it's always good to be aware. 

Thank you!


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2017)

Matt0106 said:


> I have two questions about horses.
> 
> 1. Did anyone get any powerful solid-color horses besides the three special mounts (Epona and the two others)? If so, where? Or does it even matter? I heard Tabobab Grassland has good ones, but I'm no where near there and I'm trying to uncover everything in order. I want the horse that Link had in the trailers but I don't want it to be crappy either (Gonna name it Galileo, no clue why xD  )
> 
> ...


I dunno about healing horses, but I attest 100% to taobab grasslands. I actually found a blue horse there with better stats than Eopona. 4 strength 4 speed and 5 stamina! I've heard of another place with good horses but I do t think I have it unlocked tet

- - - Post Merge - - -

One other thing! You can actually paraglide to taobab from the (I believe) stasis trial on the great plateau! 
I went there and paraglided down when I was hunting for a horse with the color and star combo I wanted!


----------



## Matt0106 (May 16, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I dunno about healing horses, but I attest 100% to taobab grasslands. I actually found a blue horse there with better stats than Eopona. 4 strength 4 speed and 5 stamina! I've heard of another place with good horses but I do t think I have it unlocked tet
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ah okay, thanks so much! Is there a stable close by and are there any enemies to look out for?


----------



## riummi (May 17, 2017)

Matt0106 said:


> 2. Does anyone know how to heal your horse? I mean I feed Epona plenty of apples and she's gotten hit like three times the whole time I've had her, but it's always good to be aware.
> 
> Thank you!


no body knows :v They typically die if it's a one hit KO though (falling of a cliff)
but if you're horse does die then there _is_ a way to get it back in the future so don't worry too much. You can also get back all other horses that die as long as you registered them at stables. (I won't say how exactly as to avoid spoilers)


----------



## Zireael (May 17, 2017)

Matt0106 said:


> 2. Does anyone know how to heal your horse? I mean I feed Epona plenty of apples and she's gotten hit like three times the whole time I've had her, but it's always good to be aware.
> 
> Thank you!



I read on Reddit back then that whenever you take a horse out of a stable, its health is fully replenished. I used to think feeding them apples helped too but I think it only increases your bond level with them. How much damage they can take is determined by the strength stat, and is reflective of the weapon level they take damage from. So high damage weapons can be deadly if your horse is in a bad spot, that's why horseback combat can be particularly dangerous once stronger enemies start showing up with better weapons. I can't give exact values, but I can try digging for that thread I found on Reddit in March.

I've only had one horse die on me and it was shot by a bokoblin rider with one of the stronger lizal bows, so it basically died in two hits. Thankfully I was near the place where you can have a fallen horse brought back to life, so that's always an option if you get attached to a horse like I did haha. I won't spoil where it is, but it's out there!


----------



## Matt0106 (May 17, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> I read on Reddit back then that whenever you take a horse out of a stable, its health is fully replenished. I used to think feeding them apples helped too but I think it only increases your bond level with them. How much damage they can take is determined by the strength stat, and is reflective of the weapon level they take damage from. So high damage weapons can be deadly if your horse is in a bad spot, that's why horseback combat can be particularly dangerous once stronger enemies start showing up with better weapons. I can't give exact values, but I can try digging for that thread I found on Reddit in March.
> 
> I've only had one horse die on me and it was shot by a bokoblin rider with one of the stronger lizal bows, so it basically died in two hits. Thankfully I was near the place where you can have a fallen horse brought back to life, so that's always an option if you get attached to a horse like I did haha. I won't spoil where it is, but it's out there!



Ah alright thank you! I really needed to know, and it makes sense.


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 17, 2017)

Matt0106 said:


> Ah okay, thanks so much! Is there a stable close by and are there any enemies to look out for?





Spoiler: stable



There is a stable, but it is past 2 Lynels. Just gallop really fast past them. It is also pretty much the only way you can take a horse so it is easy to find.



My favorite horse I have actually has a 3 speed stat. I find it is easier to control than some of the faster horses.


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

Matt0106 said:


> Ah okay, thanks so much! Is there a stable close by and are there any enemies to look out for?



The regional stable (highland stable) is pretty far away actually, and there are actually 2 lynels on path out of the grasslands, but you can avoid them by just running past. There are also some bokoblins on horseback, but they can be avoided with a mask. Good luck!


----------



## Matt0106 (May 17, 2017)

Bcat said:


> The regional stable (highland stable) is pretty far away actually, and there are actually 2 lynels on path out of the grasslands, but you can avoid them by just running past. There are also some bokoblins on horseback, but they can be avoided with a mask. Good luck!



I FOUND IT! Well, actually I caught two horses. A rare one which I shall not name for spoiler reasons (And I don't know how to put up spoilers lol), but after I registered that horse, I went back. After about 5 times of reloading the save, not only did I find Link's BOTW steed, but it came with the 4/4/5 stats you spoke of! It was easy! I named him Galileo, and I have no clue why xD He just looked like a Galileo to me  Anywho, thanks for the help. It really did help me find the horse I was looking for!!


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 18, 2017)

Spoiler: Ms Boots question



I did the side quest outside of Gerudo village, but I was wondering if there was a way to get the sand and the snow boots. I want to get all of the armor in the game and I don't like that he trades one for the other. Can I give him something or maybe buy the boots somewhere?


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: Ms Boots question
> 
> 
> 
> I did the side quest outside of Gerudo village, but I was wondering if there was a way to get the sand and the snow boots. I want to get all of the armor in the game and I don't like that he trades one for the other. Can I give him something or maybe buy the boots somewhere?





Spoiler: boots answer



If you talk to him again he'll give you another side quest where you can get the snow boots


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 18, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: boots answer
> 
> 
> 
> If you talk to him again he'll give you another side quest where you can get the snow boots





Spoiler: boots



Really? Did I just talk to him too soon? He was just depressed right after I did the sand boot quest. lol I'll have to visit him again now and see.


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2017)

I found another great place where you can get horses with phenomenal stats! here's a video under the spoiler.



Spoiler: horsies


----------



## Matt0106 (May 20, 2017)

Ah yes I've seen that video! I would've gone there but Taobab was easier judging by my circumstances.


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2017)

Matt0106 said:


> Ah yes I've seen that video! I would've gone there but Taobab was easier judging by my circumstances.



that's cool. I just discovered this spot today though. I caught another 4/4/5 It's chocolate brown and I named him Ghiradelli.


----------



## riummi (May 20, 2017)

I'm surprised I actually caught a 5/3/5 horse  I think I'll make it my mane hehe
I actually got it at the same place in the video before I watched it - I think I'll go again to find a faster horse though.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2017)

So today I decided to go up against a silver lynel I wasn't planning on it but I was just like eh why not. I actually fought two of them and it was a battle for sure but really fun I've really been enjoying fighting all the lynels since I've avoided all of them until now. One of the things I'm working on right now before I defeat Ganon is upgraded all my outfits to full defense that's my goal. I also need 2 more side quests and have 114 shrines down but the korok seeds are a pain to collect I only have maybe 245? I also got the cap of twilight today so now I'll just have to keep scanning the amiibo for the rest of the set. I also fought 3 guardians by the castle just because I really need ancient stuff to upgrade my guardian armor.


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 21, 2017)

Spoiler: Lynels



I am annoyed by one of the blue/green Lynels. I almost beat one, but I guess I got too far away from where I started fighting and it disappeared. It reappeared back at the top of the hill with all of its health back. Then I reloaded my save to get my broken weapons back. That's what it gets for being cheap. Then I was too annoyed to fight it again. Maybe I will challenge that Lynel again soon. I did manage to beat a white one once. It helps once Link starts getting defense.


----------



## Zireael (May 21, 2017)

I feel like I'm finally coming close to the end. As much as I've loved this game, it's getting a little tiring now! I've had breaks from it lasting up to a couple weeks because my motivation to continue it dropped momentarily, but I'm getting back into it. I've fully completed my map and explored most of the Eldin region, now I just need to go straight for the dungeon. I still haven't been around Hyrule Castle that much, I've had a peek while riding by but nothing more, I'm leaving it until the very end so I can savour it. I think I have 8 shrines left, and somewhere near 300 seeds, with weapon inventory fully expanded so I think I'm set for the finale soon. I don't think I'll bother upgrading my armour much more, I haven't had a lot of luck with star fragments falling but I've found enough to upgrade my favourite sets fully. Debating whether or not I should get the ancient armour set. I've mostly been using the diamond circlet and it feels like enough if I get blasted, but guardians really aren't much of a threat anymore with this much health/defence.

It's weird looking over the map and remembering where and when I explored places, it feels like so long ago now. Sad in a way, but it's been a very enjoyable experience.


----------



## Kevinnn (May 22, 2017)

Spoiler: map/korok progress picture :D :D


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 22, 2017)

I got the Dark Link costume yesterday! Is it bad if that was my main reason for doing plot? Now back to side quests!


----------



## ceremony (May 23, 2017)

I beat all the shrines, have all the items fully enhanced (except for the amiibo stuff. star fragment hunting -_-) and seeing myself around 32% is bothersome. The Korok seeds are not worth it to me. 

I need another Switch game.


----------



## lars708 (May 24, 2017)

Kevinnn said:


> Spoiler: map/korok progress picture :D :D



Ur insane
I only got like 300


----------



## p e p p e r (May 26, 2017)

i beat the game, but i still have a few shrines to find.  i'm definitely not going for 100% completion, that korok hunt is insane 

did anyone else think the voice acting was horrendous?? especially Zelda, she annoyed the f*** out of me


----------



## Lancelot (May 26, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> i beat the game, but i still have a few shrines to find.  i'm definitely not going for 100% completion, that korok hunt is insane
> 
> did anyone else think the voice acting was horrendous?? especially Zelda, she annoyed the f*** out of me



I thought most of the champions were good but yeah zelda aint all that :/


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2017)

I actually loved zeldas voice. I thought it was fitting and appropriate for her character


----------



## Matt0106 (May 26, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I actually loved zeldas voice. I thought it was fitting and appropriate for her character



Same! I thought I was the only person here who liked her voice. I guess I'm not a really picky person when it comes to voice acting lol. But overall, the voice acting wasn't _that_ bad. So far in my playthrough, I find it perfectly fine


----------



## noctibloom (May 26, 2017)

I happen to like their voices. I think perhaps what was lacking was the direction, because things tended to feel inconsistent. Some things felt well-paced and well-voiced, others felt a bit like they'd been sped up, or like a VA was being a bit too forceful or losing track of their character's voice. Some additional re-takes may  have fixed these issues. Who knows. 

I'm currently playing with the Japanese track, since I beat the game with all of the memories in English once already. This time, I'm also doing it all without looking anything up. 84 or so shrines, all of Kass's quests done, all divine beasts done, though I haven't gone off to fight Ganon in this playthrough yet.


----------



## Matt0106 (May 26, 2017)

I was going to say that! They're were times when it felt like the voices that to be rushed, but the voices themselves felt fitting, at least for me.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2017)

I really don't mind the voice acting at all. At times I actually really enjoy it.


----------



## lxjshrss (May 27, 2017)

Never truly disliked Zelda's voice, but this one particular cutscene in the game really made me love her voice.


Spoiler








Maybe it's that in this scene she reminds me so much of Hermione Granger, but I just love the voice acting in his scene in particular.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 28, 2017)

lxjshrss said:


> Never truly disliked Zelda's voice, but this one particular cutscene in the game really made me love her voice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lol i guess it's just me.  i can't stand the overacting and the bad fake accent.


----------



## Bcat (May 29, 2017)

Finally saved up enough rupees to unlock the last fairy fountain! Now the only problem is star fragments...


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 29, 2017)

Star fragments are the worst. I had one appear twice the same time Nydra did. I chose Nydra and almost got one of the star fragments, but it vanished as I approached the hill it was on.


----------



## Bcat (May 29, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Star fragments are the worst. I had one appear twice the same time Nydra did. I chose Nydra and almost got one of the star fragments, but it vanished as I approached the hill it was on.



I hate it when that happens. I chased one halfway across the map once and it disappeared the moment I came upon it. :/
I also got the last of the memories today and finished the other two mazes besides akalla! This was a productive day in the game. (not so much irl lol)


----------



## Loriii (May 29, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Finally saved up enough rupees to unlock the last fairy fountain! Now the only problem is star fragments...





TykiButterfree said:


> Star fragments are the worst. I had one appear twice the same time Nydra did. I chose Nydra and almost got one of the star fragments, but it vanished as I approached the hill it was on.





Spoiler: Star fragment



I got mine to appear when I went to the cliff near the Shee Vaneer Shrine (Dueling Peaks. Need warm doublet or flameblade/fire rod equipped or any level 1 cold protection). 

When you're up there, try facing east in the direction of Hateno Tower and wait from 9 pm to 2 am. When you see a falling star, take out your scope then watch where it falls. It will emit a bright light so it's easier to keep track, then mark/pin it down. Glide, run and try to go for it before 5 am passes. You can teleport if there is shrine near where it lands. I'm not sure if it really helps but when I need to go star fragment farming, I'll try to make sure to sleep until morning then sleep again until night time then teleport to Shee Vaneer. Since it is night, I'm pretty sure you'll be ambushed by stalkoblins. Just bomb them off the cliff lol.


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 30, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I hate it when that happens. I chased one halfway across the map once and it disappeared the moment I came upon it. :/
> I also got the last of the memories today and finished the other two mazes besides akalla! This was a productive day in the game. (not so much irl lol)


Ugh, I am missing two memories. Must resist urge to ask where they are. One is just trees. You can't go anywhere without finding trees in that game. lol

My problem with star fragments is they always seem to come when I'm busy doing something else and never when I am actually looking for them. I may try your tip later master.leor.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 8, 2017)

p e p p e r said:


> i beat the game, but i still have a few shrines to find.  i'm definitely not going for 100% completion, that korok hunt is insane
> 
> did anyone else think the voice acting was horrendous?? especially Zelda, she annoyed the f*** out of me



In Zelda's case, it was less the acting and more the voice for me. I didn't think the actress did a bad job outside of the forced voice. By the end of the game though, I didn't really mind it.

I didn't have too much of an issue with the rest of the cast though, even if I wasn't the biggest fan of the Deku Tree and Yunobo.

Though I'd probably have an issue with Yunobo regardless because his five year old face and shredded body freaks me out.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2017)

Bumping this thread with a trailer for the dlc! How does everyone feel about this? I, for one can't wait!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 14, 2017)

Oh no. That first part looks like the revenge of Eventide. It looks like they have added plenty of more ways to die. Poor Linky.


----------



## noctibloom (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm looking forward to getting my butt handed to me in the DLC.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm excited and I think the golden lynels look awesome I can't wait to fight them and I also can't wait for the new amiibos.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Oh no. That first part looks like the revenge of Eventide. It looks like they have added plenty of more ways to die. Poor Linky.



I actually like eventide. I'm looking forward to being challenged and getting link brutally murdered a whole bunch!

I also wonder if any of the dlc armor besides the korok mask has any special features or functions. It doesn't look like it from the trailer though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Helloxcutiee said:


> I'm excited and I think the golden lynels look awesome I can't wait to fight them and I also can't wait for the new amiibos.



agreed! I want them both!


----------



## Cress (Jun 14, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I also wonder if any of the dlc armor besides the korok mask has any special features or functions. It doesn't look like it from the trailer though.


You could see a few of them from the gameplay they showed. The Guardian outfit gives an attack boost (like the Barbarian armor) but offers no set bonus, the Midna Helm gives Guardian Resistance (like the Guardian armor set), and the Tingle outfit pieces don't have any bonuses, but grant Night Speed Up as a set bonus (similar to the Stealth and Dark Link outfits). Also Majora's Mask doesn't have any effects directly listed, but its description says that wearing it "makes it harder for certain enemies to spot you," which is pretty vague but we'll see when it comes out.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2017)

Cress said:


> You could see a few of them from the gameplay they showed. The Guardian outfit gives an attack boost (like the Barbarian armor) but offers no set bonus, the Midna Helm gives Guardian Resistance (like the Guardian armor set), and the Tingle outfit pieces don't have any bonuses, but grant Night Speed Up as a set bonus (similar to the Stealth and Dark Link outfits). Also Majora's Mask doesn't have any effects directly listed, but its description says that wearing it "makes it harder for certain enemies to spot you," which is pretty vague but we'll see when it comes out.



ooooh there's gameplay video? I assume that majora description means a slight stealth bonus. I wonder if people will freak out when you wear it like they do the dark link outfit.


----------



## Cress (Jun 14, 2017)

Bcat said:


> ooooh there's gameplay video? I assume that majora description means a slight stealth bonus. I wonder if people will freak out when you wear it like they do the dark link outfit.


Starting at 1:25:13 of the Treehouse stream today here:


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 15, 2017)

Cool! There are amiibos for the champions? They look so fancy! I like Mipha.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 15, 2017)

We have gameplay of master mode and the trials!

Some things of note:
-You can access master mode immediately, no need to have finished the game.

-You can have a separate save file for master mode! You don't have to save over your normal one.

-New enemies the sky octorocks. They hold up the floating platforms we've seen

-New tiers of enemies! Gold is now the highest tier of enemy above silver

-heroes path mode records not just from the date of downloading the dlc but records your path from before the dlc up to 200 hours back

-completing the trial of the sword confirmed to make the master sword powered up at all times!

-you can access the trial of the sword in both normal mode and master mode!

all in all looks pretty doggone awesome to me!


----------



## noctibloom (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for the summary! I had to skim through some of it so I missed some details. Not having to get go of my current save is definitely a plus.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bcat said:


> -New tiers of enemies! Gold is now the highest tier of enemy above silver
> 
> -heroes path mode records not just from the date of downloading the dlc but records your path from before the dlc up to 200 hours back



This is AMAZING like, it's worth my €20 for those small features only 
Can't wait, and luckily I don't really have to because this will basically come out when I'm done with ARMS


----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2017)

With me being completely bored out of my mind lately, I completed all 120 shrines I think like a day or two ago.
The tunic of the wild stuff is cool and all but I was expecting the set bonus to be something more uhh special 

I've completed most of the side quests tho. Imagine a clothing set for discovering all the Korok seeds xD

just waiting for that dlc stuff to come out cause I need something to do


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2017)

**** the entire Hebra mountain region goddamn. Annoying to get around because every goddamn shrine HAS to be underground.

delete this area from the game


----------



## Cascade (Jun 19, 2017)

I was still looking for more Korok seeds. How many Korok seeds in all Hyrule map? I have currently 200+ seeds.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 19, 2017)

900 exactly... I'm only at like 300 koroks ugh


----------



## lars708 (Jun 20, 2017)

Matt0106 said:


> 900 exactly... I'm only at like 300 koroks ugh



Why would anyone go for all 900 though :/


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 20, 2017)

oath2order said:


> **** the entire Hebra mountain region goddamn. Annoying to get around because every goddamn shrine HAS to be underground.
> 
> delete this area from the game


Ugh, I know. I have an area where the shrine finder beeps like crazy, but I don't see anything anywhere near it. I still haven't found that shrine.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2017)

lmao the reward for collecting all 900 korok seeds is hilarious

also is anyone else in love with the Molduga phase 2 music


----------



## oath2order (Jun 20, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Ugh, I know. I have an area where the shrine finder beeps like crazy, but I don't see anything anywhere near it. I still haven't found that shrine.



I'm trying to get to the Maka Rah shrine and I'm doing everything the guide says but it doesn't ****ing exist. There are no torches on cliffs.

And it's hard to watch videos because these _idiots_ do not have their compasses locked north ffs


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

I kind of abandoned hebra for a little while to wander the gerudo highlands and after hearing everyone's experiences I'm a bit scared to go back


----------



## Cress (Jun 21, 2017)

oath2order said:


> And it's hard to watch videos because these _idiots_ do not have their compasses locked north ffs



North-fixed maps are better in every game and I die a bit inside when I see someone (which is somehow everyone else) using the dizzying constant spinning map.

I had to look up Maka Rah and I think I got into it a completely different way than what the guide I looked at said. You'll get to it eventually.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 21, 2017)

Dunno if this has been posted before but



Spoiler: fun yiga clan tip


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 21, 2017)

Cress said:


> North-fixed maps are better in every game and I die a bit inside when I see someone (which is somehow everyone else) using the dizzying constant spinning map.
> 
> I had to look up Maka Rah and I think I got into it a completely different way than what the guide I looked at said. You'll get to it eventually.



You can change the way you see the map? How? It sounds bad, but I kind of want to see how bad it is. lol


----------



## Loriii (Jun 23, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I'm trying to get to the Maka Rah shrine and I'm doing everything the guide says but it doesn't ****ing exist. There are no torches on cliffs.
> 
> And it's hard to watch videos because these _idiots_ do not have their compasses locked north ffs



I remember you have to bomb a small pile of rocks in order to get there. This is probably my first, if not, one of the first shrines I've done in the region.



Spoiler



For some reason, I like exploring Hebra. Finding the shrines is already a puzzle itself and I love fighting the three lynels in succession starting near the labyrinth up to the next shrine in the northwest part of the map. They're already silver in my game lol


----------



## Cascade (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh my, can't wait to have wearing a Korok mask this next week. My goal is to get all seeds in Hyrule maps without seeing in websties.


----------



## noctibloom (Jun 26, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> lmao the reward for collecting all 900 korok seeds is hilarious
> 
> also is anyone else in love with the Molduga phase 2 music



I love the Molduga music. I'm glad they used it in the trailer for the DLC, haha.

Hebra isn't too terrible once one gets used to how it works, though it is a bit bleak for my taste. I start to miss color.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2017)

I have, at some point, missed three Korok seeds.

I hope the Korok Mask actually works at some sort of a distance, because having to remap the entire thing is gonna be horrible.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 28, 2017)

ive finished all the main quests but im playing side quests and going to shrines now lol

i unlocked the entire map pretty quickly but i didn't explore the areas very well so now when i've gone through all of them again there were like three stables and a village i didnt know existed ...


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

LMAO @ the Tarrey Town quest

That Gerudo woman could've done _so_ much better 
It was a really fun sidequest though, perhaps my favorite one. Also loved getting my own house, and being able to store/display some weapons
It looks reeeally cool if you display the great flameblade, thunderblade, and frostblade because they all light up at the same time and just _aesthetic_

edit: also wtf some of yall planning to collect all 900 koroks 
_do you realize what the reward is_


----------



## Loriii (Jun 29, 2017)

The Master Trials DLC requires 456mb on Switch but you'll need a whopping 3.7gb if you play it on Wii U 

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/zelda-breath-of-the-wild-the-master-trials-file-size/


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 3, 2017)

Spoiler: dlc



I'm trying to find the Korok mask, but the hint for it is evil. It is easier to find actual Koroks lol. It is cool that there are side quests for the dlc items. It makes it more fun than just getting them. Also, I didn't even know there was a teleport item in the dlc update. And they put it in my favorite guardian hangout in the game. That is going to be fun to get later. I also haven't tried hard mode yet, but that should be funny too.

Has anyone tried the Master Sword trial? I was wondering how long it was.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 3, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: dlc
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Master Sword trial? I was wondering how long it was.





Spoiler: trials



I've finished them on my normal mode file. There are 45 floors in all but they're divided into three separate challenges (beginner, middle, final) so you can save after you've finished each of them. That way, you don't have to start over to beginner when you die, say, in the final floors lol. If you die in the final, you'll start in the beginning of the final trial. There are "restrooms" every five or so floors where you can open chests, cook health/food buffs and snatch fairies without the threat of enemies attacking you. Good luck! You'd be fine if you know or really good at parrying.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 4, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Spoiler: trials
> 
> 
> 
> I've finished them on my normal mode file. There are 45 floors in all but they're divided into three separate challenges (beginner, middle, final) so you can save after you've finished each of them. That way, you don't have to start over to beginner when you die, say, in the final floors lol. If you die in the final, you'll start in the beginning of the final trial. There are "restrooms" every five or so floors where you can open chests, cook health/food buffs and snatch fairies without the threat of enemies attacking you. Good luck! You'd be fine if you know or really good at parrying.





Spoiler: trials



Oh good, my brother lost before one of the save points and I was worried the whole thing was going to be like that. Wow, there are a lot of rooms in that trial. I'll try it later, but now I am trying to find the new items. They are surprisingly hard to find even when I think the hint is obvious. I was going to finally attack Ganon, but these side quests have distracted me again. Poor Zelda.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 4, 2017)

Spoiler: dlc



I haven't played it that much but I am enjoying it so far! The first thing I found was the korok mask and it's already helped me find 2 koroks in areas I frequent. I can only imagine what it will do when I wear it consistently. I scoured all over where majora's mask is supposed to be but can't find it for the life of me.

I made it to about the 4th level of the trials in normal mode before I died. I'm going to try it again tonight. and I haven't even touched master mode yet! Like I said I just haven't had a ton of time to play it.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 9, 2017)

Spoiler: trial of the sword



i finished the middle trials! whew, the first levels imo were the hardest.(except for som of those ones in the dark. I started the hardest ones just to see and died on the 4th level. It doesn't seem too crazy difficult... YET


----------



## Bcat (Jul 10, 2017)

New information for dlc pack 2! Minor spoilers for the end game. looks exciting!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 11, 2017)

I know that was about the dlc, but it mentioned a BoW artbook!!!!! Yes!!!!


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2017)

You guys oh man I got my switch a couple of weeks ago for pretty much the sole purpose of playing this game and it did _not_ disappoint. Ocarina has been my favorite Zelda game up until this one, I'm just amazed about how much more has been added map/challenge/quest wise. Had to send my switch in to get repaired due to a manufacturer's defect, but I'm excited to play some more when I get it back


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2017)

Spoiler: final trial spoilers



actual footage of me, shooting the lynel with an ancient arrow


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 16, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: final trial spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> actual footage of me, shooting the lynel with an ancient arrow





Spoiler: trials



There would be a Lynel. Tell me it's not gold. I only beat the beginning trials. And I wasted almost all of my arrows on the Hinox because I was too afraid of dying on the last floor.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Spoiler: trials
> 
> 
> 
> There would be a Lynel. Tell me it's not gold. I only beat the beginning trials. And I wasted almost all of my arrows on the Hinox because I was too afraid of dying on the last floor.





Spoiler: final trials



there are actually two... a blue one and I believe a white one. But you don't actually have to fight either if you're savvy with your ancient arrows.


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 17, 2017)

Spoiler: master mode question



so I just loaded master mode for the first time after getting all the DLC items and I had no idea that it forces you to make a new file/game save in order to play in master. is there any way I can just turn master mode on in my original save? It does sound like a fun idea to start from scratch, but not tryna go through all the shrines/koroks again lmao


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jul 31, 2017)

I haven't played the game in about 2 months and I haven't beat it yet I just stopped playing. I'm almost done though I just need 3 more shrines I think and 1 more side quest and a couple more pieces of clothing to upgrade and I'm not even close with the korok seeds. But yeah I've just been playing other games but I'm hoping to get back into it soon. I also need to buy the DLC.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 31, 2017)

Kevinnn said:


> Spoiler: master mode question
> 
> 
> 
> so I just loaded master mode for the first time after getting all the DLC items and I had no idea that it forces you to make a new file/game save in order to play in master. is there any way I can just turn master mode on in my original save? It does sound like a fun idea to start from scratch, but not tryna go through all the shrines/koroks again lmao





Spoiler



im pretty sure theres no way to play master mode without starting again from scratch


----------



## Loriii (Dec 7, 2017)

omg omg omg


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2017)

WHEN THE **** IS TONIGHT NINTENDO


----------



## Mariotag (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm just waiting for the DLC.
If it gets delayed on Wii U, Imma be so angry.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Dec 9, 2017)

I have the DLC, but I haven't advanced far enough to use it yet. Ugh.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 9, 2017)

So, beat the DLC earlier, I liked it but at the same time I'm a little disappointed with it.



Spoiler



The new temple is fun, being able to fight one of those shrine monks to some funky music was cool, you get a goddamn motorcycle and most importantly they gave more information on the four champions, though it would've been nice if there was a little more than a diary and a cutscene thats like a couple minutes long.

I think it would've helped if they added a new area so you're not just treading familiar spots (Or familiar bosses, for that matter). Definitely could've benefited from some more sidequests as well.

Overall though, it was nice having a reason to jump back into botw since I finished just about everything in the main game. My expectations were probably a little too high but it still left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 9, 2017)

I played it for a couple hours today! I haven't even touched the new dungeon, i spent all my time tracking down armor. 
The xenoblade one is my fave! But I'm a little stumped on some of the ganon ones.


----------



## Nightstar (Dec 9, 2017)

I finally bought BotW yesterday (for $30 CDN woohoo!) but I don't get to play it for a week because I have a bunch of final projects for school :c


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 9, 2017)

Ugh! I'll have really sucky internet for the weekend so I won't be able to download the rather big dlc. T-T Can't wait to get my hands on it though, I've been wanting a reason to get back into the game.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2017)

(For the record you guys are gonna want to visit your house after you beat the DLC)


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 11, 2017)

Awesome! I didn't know when the new dlc was coming. Looks like I will be playing some Breath of the Wild later. 

Also this is only making want to cosplay the new Zelda even more. It's so pretty! <3


Spoiler: zelda coat


----------

